#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-18
<scott-ian> The launchpad page needs to be updated.  It has a link to the wiki as the homepage, however it should point to ubuntu-california.org.
<pleia2> good idea
<pleia2> there, both are linked
<pleia2> thanks scott-ian
<jtatum> happy sunday
<Algo> Lazy Sunday
<akk> Not me, madly installing natty and copying stuff from my possibly dying disk to a new one.
<akk> It's running well enough for xchat, I guess that's the important thing. :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, you rock! Just saw the post from the ISA lab :)
<projectdp> magnificent day isn't it
 * pleia2 hasn't looked outside yet
<akk> I don't suppose there's any point in reporting that aumix is broken on natty?
<akk> I heard rumors that OSS support had been removed, but the (now nonworking) programs apparently are still there.
<nhaines> pleia2: yesterday was a beautiful day.
<pleia2> it's been gloomy here
<nhaines> Unfortunately, I was linked to tvtropes.org in the morning and missed it all.
<nhaines> pleia2: my blog stopped showing up on Planet Ubuntu just after the LiveJournal DDOS problem.  Do you know whom I can contact to see if something needs a nudge?  I've already checked and verified the Planet Ubuntu config.
<pleia2> hm, good question
<pleia2> might ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<nhaines> pleia2: Ooh, another IRC channel.  Thanks.  :)
<sn9> nhaines, pleia2: ?
<pleia2> sn9: hm?
<nhaines> sn9: yes?
<sn9> [Mon 2011-04-18 11:08:33 AM PDT] <nhaines> pleia2: Ooh, another IRC channel.  Thanks.  :)
<nhaines> 10:33 < pleia2> might ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<sn9> ahhh
<nhaines> I'm at work, so my ping time is long.
<projectdp> hello
<seidos> hello
<projectdp> what kinda system are you running seidos?
<seidos> a notebook
<seidos> what about you projectdp ?
<projectdp> same
<seidos> what hardware?
<seidos> are you running ubuntu projectdp ?
<projectdp> T61 thinkpad
<projectdp> not yet
<seidos> ah, what inspired you to get the thinkpad?
<projectdp> the keyboard, design, and physical hardware
<projectdp> what've you got?
<seidos> a toshiba
<projectdp> is it pretty solid?
<seidos> i used to do help desk at a shop that used them
<seidos> it runs windows well
<seidos> linux was a challenge
<seidos> i think there are like 2 developers that use it though, thankfully
<projectdp> yea i got the thinkpad for open source software support too
<projectdp> most of the devices work fairly well
<projectdp> with generic drivers
<seidos> when i got the toshiba i thought "runs windows well == runs linux well"
<projectdp> ah
<projectdp> not the case
<projectdp> drivers
<seidos> not sure where i got that ridiculous assumption planted in my skull
<seidos> ah indeed
<seidos> i used to know someone with a thinkpad
<seidos> they wouldn't install ubuntu either
<crashsystems> ubuntu runs perfectly on my thinkpad
<seidos> "perfectly"?
<seidos> their concern was with power management performance, granted, they weren't interested in trying to solve that problem
<seidos> or power efficiency i should say
<seidos> or they were interested, but didn't have the time
<seidos> who knows, can't really say i know the guy
<projectdp> what do you do on your system crashsystems?
<projectdp> or you seidos?
<projectdp> i think i just want a separate laptop for ubuntu
<seidos> i have two system, really.  a server in the closet
<seidos> hopefully another one on the way
<seidos> server has website, chatbot
<seidos> i need to work on transmission-cli
<seidos> what about you projectdp ?
<projectdp> for the most part this laptop just does browsing
<projectdp> is chromium fairly well supported in ubuntu?
<projectdp> or chrome?
<seidos> i find that hard to believe projectdp
<seidos> you mean, does chrome or chromium work in ubuntu?
<projectdp> yes
<seidos> it appears to run quite well for me
<seidos> but, who knows what it is doing
<seidos> i have no idea what the code does
<projectdp> is it pretty quick?
<seidos> yeah, it's the fastest browser i've ever used
<projectdp> just wondering if it's still quick in ubuntu :)
<seidos> sure you are
<projectdp> no really, i want to be certain on whether i'll switch
<seidos> how much ram do you have?
<projectdp> 2g
<seidos> do you have a 2GB usb stick?
<projectdp> yes
<seidos> why not just install ubuntu on the stick, then try it on your system?  you should have enough space on your 2GB stick to install chromium from packages via a live usb
<seidos> something to try out
<pleia2> projectdp: chromium is in the official repos for ubuntu these days, but you still need to download from google to get chrome (or the latest chromium)
 * pleia2 uses chrome with google repos
<projectdp> i see
<projectdp> thanks
<projectdp> ChickenGhost: alright
<akk> Something running off a USB stick may not be a fair test of speed, though
<akk> and certainly it isn't if the whole OS is running off a USB stick
<nhaines> akk: or is it!
<nhaines> akk: actually, with 2GB RAM, it's probably not too bad, once things are cached and running.
<akk> Anything that's cached should be okay. But any libs that have to be read off "disk" will be slow.
<akk> So some pages may be slow to load if they trigger a new lib (flash, ssl) or have to load a new font or something.
<seidos> i'll have to try it
<akk> And if it's anything like firefox, it's writing to a disk cache too.
<akk> Though hopefully it isn't spending much time waiting on those writes.
<akk> But the on-disk one will be faster loading anything that comes from disk cache.
<projectdp> doesn't it load the os into ramdisk?
<akk> It loads what it uses, but probably not every file in the OS just in case it might use it.
<projectdp> i see
<projectdp> has anyone done work with voice software on ubuntu?
<projectdp> any sip stuff?
<projectdp> voip?
<projectdp> i just looked it up, ekiga is probably a common ubuntu use case..?
<seidos> projectdp: how many tabs do you typically have open when you use chrome/chromium?
<projectdp> 10-20
<seidos> opening new tabs is a little slower off a live usb
<projectdp> Total Time Spent: 1720 hr 27 min
<projectdp> Total Tabs Opened: 16433
<seidos> projectdp: top 10?
<nhaines> akk: firefox disk caches are all in a tmpfs in memory.
<seidos> er, top 5 would be better
<projectdp> are you asking what my top 5 sites are?
<seidos> yeah, or top 5 tabs
<nhaines> projectdp: Please note that your answer will be preserved forever by chatlogs and Google.  :)
<akk> nhaines: excellent, that's good to hear
<projectdp> gmail, gcal, ttf, vark.com, quora.com, tweetdeck google-app
<seidos> never heard of ttf
<projectdp> https://www.thinktankforums.com/
<projectdp> awesome small community
<projectdp> custom built forum
<projectdp> with full revisions for data preservation
<seidos> ah, i see
<seidos> that's what ttf is
<seidos> 11 tabs open, i can barely notice a difference
<seidos> so yeah projectdp, it's close but not perfect
<seidos> from a liveusb
<seidos> i mean, testing it yourself might be more valuable to you than words
<projectdp> yea no worries i'll try
<seidos> what me worry?
<projectdp> crashsystems1: what happened?
<crashsystems> ?
<crashsystems> oh, "what do you do on your computer"
<crashsystems> a little bit of everything
<projectdp> that too, most recently i meant
<projectdp> whats up with the second you?
<projectdp> "crashsystems1", "crashsystems"
<crashsystems> well, the version without the number at the end is irccloud (what I use on desktops/laptops), and the one with the 1 is my phone
<projectdp> ah
<projectdp> what client do you use on your phone?
<crashsystems> AndChat
<projectdp> OS?
<crashsystems> android
<projectdp> sweet
<projectdp> are there any solid ssh clients for android?
<projectdp> i've only read of connectbot
<crashsystems> ConnectBot
<nhaines> projectdp: what's wrong with ConnectBot?
<projectdp> nothing, there just doesn't seem much selection. i'm just curious, i'm in the market for a new phone
<projectdp> considering the smart phone jump soon
<nhaines> i think it was just so awesome out of the gate nothing else got big. :)
<projectdp> sweet
<projectdp> has anyone done android app development?
<seidos> projectdp: have you?
<seidos> i haven't
<akk> I have, a little
<projectdp> not really, i got my development environment up is about all
<projectdp> alright here's an irc question, when using /list on freenode, what's the best way to search the damn thing
<seidos> i would think having the hardware would kind of be necessary
<seidos> projectdp: have you heard of those beagle boards?  they may have a different name
<projectdp> is that the dev board?
<projectdp> i'm sure those things are a lot friggen faster than emulation right?
<projectdp> the emulation takes for ever on my machine
<seidos> i dunno, never used one.  i've seen them, read about them
<seidos> ah, emulating android
<seidos> wow, things are so snappy off this liveusb i'm not even inclined to reboot
<akk> emulation misses a lot of hardware that real android devices have.
<seidos> i would think that's true.  developing anything good for android without having one is probably impossible
<akk> I suspect to develop a real, full fledged app you'd probably need several devices, with different hardware, running different android versions.
<seidos> do you have an android akk?
<seidos> i should say android(TM)
<seidos> my notebook's name is c3po :)
<akk> I have a small android tablet, not a phone.
<seidos> if i get a computer after this one, it'll be a tablet if they have one i can draw on
<seidos> akk: do you like yours?
<seidos> $on=with
<akk> I love it, though it has some issues/bugs, and I wish it ran something newer than Android 1.6.
<seidos> ah
<projectdp> akk, how do you get the apps on the other devices without the app going live through the market?
<akk> projectdp: I can go through the market (via a market app hack and wifi) for apps only available that way, but I prefer to copy the .apk onto the device via USB, then install it locally.
<akk> The market's a PITA to use, so the USB method is way easier. I wish more apps would make a .apk available.
<akk> Or source -- it's amazing how many android apps claim to be GPL but have neither source nor even an .apk available.
<projectdp> oh nice
<seidos> ooo, idea, i have a reason to reboot now
<jdeslip> ls
<seidos> l works apparently
<seidos> doesn't quite feel right though
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-19
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<Algo> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2044285/oracle-hands-office-community
<Algo> Too little, too late
<Algo> especially as the community went and did that alone already
<Algo> but, can anyone say RHL and Fedora?
<nightmorph> okay, so tomorrow's/today's thing at Starbucks in La Jolla: what time does UTC translate to?
<nightmorph> i plan to be there; i just gotta figure out what time it'll be at
<nightmorph> i can never remember how PDT converts to UTC
<nightmorph> i was thinking of bringing a couple of small bits of musical equipment and my laptop to show folks; "see, you can use ubuntu to make music, too! not just for your desktop!"
<nightmorph> uh....12PM?
<projectdp> mornin
<nhaines> nightmorph: the UTC on the LoCo directory is a bug, since it doesn't support local time zones yet.  Ubuntu Hour San Diego tonight will be from 7pm-9pm PDT.  :)
<projectdp> hi aak
<akk> hi projectdp
<projectdp> akk* :)
<projectdp> isn't there a name for a mistake like that?
<projectdp> a neurological term
<akk> undoubtedly :)
<akk> Re the discussion yesterday about apps and when they read from disk: I just remembered how if you upgrade firefox while you're running firefox, things gradually start breaking in weird ways.
<iheartubuntu> does anyone here use Zoho email?
<projectdp> hm, interesting
<akk> I've never understood why a firefox that's been running for 6 hours already would still be going to the disk to re-read its libs/jar files.
<projectdp> iheartubuntu: never really used zoho products
<akk> All that stuff *should* be long since cached in memory.
<nhaines> akk: maybe it detects a change and marks the cache as dirty.
<akk> nhaines: That could be. But since it causes the running firefox to break, maybe that's not what it should be doing. :)
<akk> (I guess that depends on whether "it" is the kernel or firefox)
<nhaines> akk: I don't disagree.  :)
<nhaines> "It" must be firefox.
<nhaines> And by "must be" I mean "groundless assertion."  :D
<akk> :)
<akk> Makes sense, though. It's hard to imagine the kernel replacing libs in memory with something suddenly read off disk.
<nhaines> Actually, you're supposed to be able to keep running any program... the kernel keeps all the libraries around until all processes that used to use it have stopped
<nhaines> I think it was the XUL chrome files changing that caused Firefox to break.
<akk> Yeah, I could imagine firefox noticing and reloading its jar files more easily than I could imagine the kernel doing such a silly thing.
<akk> Inside the jars, I'd expect JS as a more likely culprit than XUL, but that's another "groundless assertion."
<nhaines> I'm just glad the browser alerts you now.  Very clean.
<akk> Alerts you that files have changed and you need to restart?
<nhaines> "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted" with a restart button.
<nhaines> It's an info bar.  :)
<akk> Nice!
<pleia2> nhaines: the loco directory actually does handle local timezones, they just need to be set on the venue, I fixed SD's venue
<nhaines> pleia2: did they get that working finally?
<pleia2> nhaines: for events yeah, not meetings :(
<pleia2> since meetings are on IRC, no venue
<akk> I hadn't hit that yet (just installed natty Sunday). I did get one alert at the end of apt-get that "you will need to restart firefox if it's running".
<nhaines> Timezones are tricky.  :)
<akk> But it was a text alert, not something inside firefox.
<nhaines> akk: yeah, it notifies you there but if Firefox is actually running it tells you.
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, and it wasn't built with them in mind so shoehorning is tricky
<nhaines> pleia2: that's another reason the LoCo Directory is disappointing.  :/
<akk> It's coming from apt-get? Does that mean I can send any notification I want to a running firefox?
 * akk tries to think of why I'd want to do that, aside from "it sounds like a cool thing to do"
<nhaines> akk: there's something either in the post-installation tool or in Firefox that detects the change and triggers the notification, but it's not a free form message thing.  :)
<iheartubuntu> i notice all the flyers i put up at CSULA and Caltech are still up :)
<akk> iheartubuntu: Now you have to put up flyers that electronically update their date to the next event. :)
<iheartubuntu> haa! i suppose those will all be removed at some point or people will eventually staple over them
<akk> I think somebody must clean those boards off periodically. At least, I've been putting up MakerFaire flyers in Mountain View and it's not all "staple things on top of older flyers".
<akk> (BTW, you can get free passes to Maker Faire by posting flyers -- see their "street team" page)
<projectdp> i'll donate a laptop lcd for the electronically updating flyers
<projectdp> just signed up for maker faire street team :)
<projectdp> hey seidos
<seidos> hey projectdp
<nightmorph> nhaines: ah, okay, thanks for clarifying. 6PM it is!
<pleia2> nightmorph: 7pm!
<nightmorph> er, right, 7
<nightmorph> hello, typo
<pleia2> :)
<nightmorph> so...what all goes on? this'll be my first
<pleia2> drink coffee, eat muffins, talk about ubuntu
<pleia2> if you scroll down to the bottom you will see some photos from other ubuntu hours: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/609/detail/
<nightmorph> mmm, muffins
<iheartubuntu> as with most new ubuntu releases i notice more programs in the software center. for all the gals running Natty already, you can do a search on "cycle" to monitor your cycles. very simple program that can also be password protected
 * pleia2 cli person, prefers mencal ;)
<iheartubuntu> do u have a link to that
<pleia2> package is mencal, http://www.kyberdigi.cz/projects/mencal/english.html
<iheartubuntu> is it in software center?
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> it is
<iheartubuntu> (blog post material)
<nhaines> Huh, I immediately assumed you were talking about CPU cycles and almost made a TRON light cycle joke.
<pleia2> "gals" is what tipped me off :)
<nhaines> Sounds like useful programs, though.
<iheartubuntu> i thought "mencal" was to track mens moods or something
<iheartubuntu> cause , ya know, we dont have moods :D
<pleia2> yeah, but they are unpredictable ;)
<nhaines> haha
<iheartubuntu> mencal is thru terminal, the cycle one (which is old) is graphical
<iheartubuntu> im surprised cycle wasnt in software center long ago
<pleia2> there aren't a ton of women doing debian development (statistics! http://wiki.debian.org/DebianWomen/Statistics) and such things tend to get overlooked by guys, these days the debian-med maintains mencal
<pleia2> (amaya@debian was the original packager of mencal, ana@debian does cycle)
<iheartubuntu> i would think that would be a big plus in getting more women using linux... more apps for the gals
<nightmorph> eh, i showed my wife a couple such apps, but after some vague interest, was met with "meh"
<nightmorph> apparently the little pillstrip is an adequate calendar
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I am not sure I'd say "big plus" :) but it doesn't hurt
<iheartubuntu> and there is an app now in chrome called strawberry op something
<iheartubuntu> or
<iheartubuntu> i prefer apps that are offline if i can help it
<iheartubuntu> still wish i had an easy way to use evolution and keep it synced between my home comp and work comp
<akk> That's a tough problem that I never see anyone address.
<akk> I guess most people don't care because they just keep their mail in the cloud on gmail or wherever, and depend on being always-online.
<akk> (or they have good email discipline and don't keep 100 unread messages sitting in their mailboxes :)
<pleia2> there used to be google gears for gmail, so you could sync offline, but that was abandoned by google for some reason (sadness!)
<iheartubuntu> i really like evolution and *want* to use it
<nightmorph> that sucker's way too slow. plus having to run it all the time just to get mail notifications in the appindicator tray...
<nightmorph> the alternatives are thunderbird and claws, though; neither of which i'm happy with. i stick to claws on gentoo, though, since it's a smaller compile.
<iheartubuntu> thunderbird is slow for me on any computer
<nightmorph> that, too; it was okay for a few years, but it started bogging down far too much, even on an SSD
<nightmorph> apparently the only other gtk mail client these days is Postler, but it's not much more than a glorified offline interface for gmail. and it doesn't have thread stacking the way gmail does, so i'm not attracted to its presentation
<iheartubuntu> have u heard of atmail? i would love if single users could use it
<seidos> i want to use mutt, but apparently it's not easy to configure (surprise surprise)
<seidos> gasho :)
<nightmorph> hmm, should i bring a monome and little portable speakers to tonight's meetup, or just bring a laptop
<nightmorph> i'm just looking to demo what all ubuntu can be used for, but since i've never been to one of these things...
<erichammond> Just started running Natty on my primary laptop used for all personal and work tasks.
<iheartubuntu> so how is it going?
<erichammond> pretty smooth sailing so far.
<erichammond> Something I didn't expect is that I am using the keyboard a bit more for things I used to mouse click.
<akk> Interesting! I'd seen some people complain that there were fewer keyboard bindings.
<akk> Do you print? Printing is the only big showstopper I've hit on natty so far.
<nightmorph> i won't be able to use unity, since i do music production, which means i need a bunch of windows visible all the time
<nightmorph> thankfully, ubuntu studio made the decision to stick with the default gnome desktop for the forseeable future
<erichammond> Printing under natty works fine for me to a network printer.
<erichammond> I am hurting with only 4 workspaces, though.   I can't find a way to increase that which could make unity unusable for me.
<nhaines> I haven't had any trouble printing to my network HP CJ C5499 either.
<erichammond> Installed compizconfig-settings-manager and increased the number of workspaces (desktop virtual size).
<nhaines> erichammond: what was your install source?
<erichammond> download & burn CD
<iheartubuntu> my HP m2727 works, even my canon inket works at home (with some special debs out on the net)
<nhaines> erichammond: Beta 2 or daily?
<erichammond> nhaines: Good question.  Not sure but I did update/upgrade.  Woud that not bring it up to date either way?
<nhaines> erichammond: Yes, but I'm asking for a specific reason.  Is your workspace switcher icon gray or purple?
<erichammond> purple
<nhaines> Great, thanks.  :)  They've been switching that and the trash icon back and forth in the last two weeks.
<nhaines> But yeah, keep updateing and in 9 days you'll have Ubuntu 11.04 final.  :)
<erichammond> tash is gray
<erichammond> I had been running Lucid, but really messed up my CPAN packages, so figured I'd do a fresh install and beat the rush.
<erichammond> Unity is feeling a little like the old NeXTSTEP which I guess makes sense if it has an Apple influence.
<nhaines> erichammond: Trash has been moving from a lovely glass trashcan with chrome top back and forth to a stylized "neon glow" icon.
<nhaines> sabdfl finally decided to keep the glass/chrome icon for this cycle, though.
<erichammond> I've always removed trash icons in the past.  Doesn't seem to be offered as an easy choice here.
<nightmorph> both unity and gnome3 seem to be taking away normal configuration options for folks
<nightmorph> especially window-management-wise
<nightmorph> there's not really a comfortable middle between the two, except "stick with gnome2". or move to a different DE, which is its own bag of issues.
<erichammond> In the 80's I used to make many dozens of personal customizations to my X window manager.  Every time I install or upgrade a system I drop one or two of the customizations I used to make until now I'm almost using the default given me.
<erichammond> I can see that Unity is going to make it hard for me to use rollover-focus with that application menu moved to the top bar.
<erichammond> Perhaps it's just another thing pushing me to use the keyboard (Alt brings up menu)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-20
<iheartubuntu> erichammond - thats exactly how Ubuntu has been for me. Ive done all sorts of tweaks and customizations the first few years, now the past year or so im going all vanilla install and just trying to use whats given to me
<iheartubuntu> empathy instead of pidgin, etc
<nightmorph> almost time to head out to the meetup
<pleia2> have fun :)
<nightmorph> who all's goin'?
<erichammond> Has empathy gotten better since Lucid?  I tried it there and switched back to pidgin.
<iheartubuntu> erichammond - i really like empathy a lot
<iheartubuntu> i now like it better than pidgin
<iheartubuntu> the Natty version of empathy has some upgempathyrades to the 10.10
 * crashsystems has a new camera :D
<iheartubuntu> the Natty version of empathy has some upgrades to the 10.10 empathy
<iheartubuntu> what kind of camera??
<crashsystems> Canon 60D, with a 24-70mm 2.8/L lense
<iheartubuntu> i want a DSLR badly
<crashsystems> This is my second, the first being about 100 years ago (or so it seems)
<iheartubuntu> 18MP? jeez
<iheartubuntu> my trusty kodak fake dslr is only 5mp
<crashsystems> you don't really need more than 5 in most cases, though its nice to have
<iheartubuntu> ive been looking at costco lately... they have some bundle deals
<crashsystems> I was given the following advice from multiple sources: spend more on your lens than on your camera.
<iheartubuntu> the new natty emapthy has easy to use sliders next to each account to turn them off or on
<iheartubuntu> plus emapthy does IRC pretty good too
<crashsystems> btw has irc gotten any better in empathy since 10.04?
<crashsystems> hah
<iheartubuntu> i dont know about 10.04, but 10.10 and 11.04 are pretty similar
<crashsystems> so, it does basic IRC commands and such?
<iheartubuntu> yes, for sure
<iheartubuntu> IRC password, etc
<crashsystems> I may switch back then
<iheartubuntu> i like empathys feature of "people nearby"
<iheartubuntu> using it at a university, i can see other users who have mac . i cant send them messages though. dont know if they can see me
<crashsystems> IIRC that is bonjure
<iheartubuntu> erichammond i am not a fan of all the key commands in natty so switched to ubuntu classic mode
<crashsystems> iheartubuntu: btw you can change any unity shortcut key you want
<iheartubuntu> i did that for a  time before natty with compiz. i just like having my desktops down in the bottom right panel and mouse clicking to each dektop, sure is easier than having to do extra key commands and then mouse clicking
<iheartubuntu> maybe im getting old and not into things changing :)
<iheartubuntu> i knew it was all downhill when baseball players birthdates got younger than mine
<crashsystems> lol
<ubuuser> okay, is anyone actually at starbucks for the meetup?
<pleia2> philipballew should be there at least (he's the organizer)
<ubuuser> or am i sitting here...all alone....
<pleia2> ubuuser: are you nightmorph?
<ubuuser> aye
<ubuuser> just arrived. yay for free wifi.
<pleia2> emailing philip now
<ubuuser> it's prolly the 3 dudes at the next table over. but there are lots of tables, and everyone's got their machines out. for all i know it was cancelled, and i'm the only ubuntunerd here
<pleia2> nah, philip just sent the announcement out yesterday :)
<pleia2> in a perfect world someone would be wearing an ubuntu tshirt of have linux stickers on their laptop
<pleia2> s/of/or
<akk> We didn't do that too well the first couple times in Mountain View.
<akk> Now we know to make it a lot clearer.
<akk> (I was wearing an ubuntu shirt, but who can tell with a sweater and jacket over it? :)
<pleia2> hehe
<ubuuser> ah
<akk> It's easier in summer!
<pleia2> doh
<iheartubuntu> the San Diego Ubuntu Hour is at a diff lcation I think than the one from the week before
<iheartubuntu> there was one in downtown, and now i think todays UH was at a diff location
<iheartubuntu> lemme check
<iheartubuntu> which location are you at ubuuser? panera bread or starbucks?
<pleia2> he left
<pleia2> he said he was at starbucks
<pleia2> hopefully he found them :)
<iheartubuntu> the ubu users IP didnt give me much info
<iheartubuntu> how is the weather in SF pleia2
<pleia2> gloomy
<iheartubuntu> my app was not accepted this time around for the UDS. just got the email today. always next time!
<pleia2> yeah, and next time it's in Orlando so no 10 hour flight ;)
<iheartubuntu> initially i was put onto the backup team
<pleia2> ah
<iheartubuntu> i need to scurry and find somewhere to take my wife for her bday in may :)
<iheartubuntu> im thinking quebec city
<iheartubuntu> anyone been there?
<iheartubuntu> looks interesting. a french walled city up on a hill
<iheartubuntu> by a river
<pleia2> canada?
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> its french :) without going to france
 * iheartubuntu is lazy
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> philip said he found the guy
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> where did he say?
<iheartubuntu> where?
<pleia2> did you email him?
<iheartubuntu> tweet
<pleia2> oh, good :)
<iheartubuntu> philip replies to tweets immediately. faster than when i email him anyhow
<pleia2> good to know
<iheartubuntu> actually i probably would too since i get tweet alerts on my phone
 * iheartubuntu wishes he had android tho
 * pleia2 never hears her phone
<iheartubuntu> is the unity in 10.10 the same as in natty?
<crashsystems> no
<iheartubuntu> so i wouldnt get the same xperience then
<crashsystems> nope
<crashsystems> for natty unity was rewritten as a compiz plugin
<crashsystems> 11.04 unity is much, much better than 10.10 unity
<iheartubuntu> i thought this was interesting...
<iheartubuntu> U.S. companies cut their work forces in the U.S. by 2.9 million during the 2000s while increasing employment overseas by 2.4 million
<iheartubuntu> http://www.businessinsider.com/big-2011-4
<iheartubuntu> library closing. need to pack up.
<iheartubuntu> Viszlát mindenki! (hungarian for "goodbye everyone")
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - r u attending budapest?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yep
<pleia2> working with the hungarian loco now to plan some night tourism
<iheartubuntu> the google translate app does voice translations now :) very nice
<pleia2> cool
<iheartubuntu> what would be super helpful is taking a camera shot of a sign and having it translate the text
<nightmorph> of course my ip didn't give you much info -- i was at the starbucks wifi point
<nightmorph> pleia2: yeah, it turned out it WAS the three geeky dudes right beside me. we had a good time. lookin' forward to next month's meet.
<iheartubuntu> i normally use googles "reader" to read my rss feeds. is there any non web readers people like? i know evolution & thunderbird have readers
<akk> I couldn't find one, so I wrote my own.
<akk> All the prefab ones I found were either web or email based, and I needed something to gather static pages so I could read them offline.
<iheartubuntu> do you have a ppa? :)
<akk> No, it's just a python script ... I suppose some day I should figure out how to package these individual python scripts, but it seems like a lot of extra work.
<akk> http://shallowsky.com/software/feedme/
<iheartubuntu> akk, whats your middle name? "awesome"?
<iheartubuntu> you didnt like liferea
<akk> I wasn't actually looking for a desktop reader (looks like that's what liferea is); just an aggregator/downloader since I read on a mobile device.
<akk> (then I had to write a mobile reader too, when I switched from palm to android)
<jamalta> morning
<pleia2> morning
<jamalta> how's it going? :)
<pleia2> good good
<jamalta> oh cool, ubuntu hour is tonight
<jamalta> i'll have to see if i can make it in time.. i have an appointment before that
<pleia2> nhaines: yay, I see your blog is hitting the planet again!
<kdub> our ubuntu hour went pretty good yesterday
<kdub> 2 new people
<akk> \o/
<pleia2> nice :)
<kdub> we found the person who was on irc asking where everyone was
<iheartubuntu> so where was he? next table over?
<iheartubuntu> :)
<kdub> yea
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, they claimed not to find anything wrong but they did check it out.  :)
<iheartubuntu> has anyone using Natty updated within thel ast hour or two and it asking to remove Empathy?
<aaditya> Natty nuked Empathy? yay.
<jamalta> What would they push on us instead of Empathy?
<akk> Maybe it was just a botched dependency? That happens sometimes in big updates.
<iheartubuntu> empathy?
<iheartubuntu> it asked me to do a partial upgrade and i noticed it wanted to remove empathy
<iheartubuntu> ahhh what the heck... i updated anyways :)
<iheartubuntu> i notice the new empathy 3.x.x is available in the reps but it wont let me install it
 * iheartubuntu is back using pidgin for now
<iheartubuntu> i think i will try a reboot
<nhaines> A reboot won't change anything.  It's a broken dependancy in the repos.
<akk> oh, didn't even occur to me the reboot was connected to the dependency issue. :)
<nhaines> akk: there's a lot of non-sequitur conclusions in this channel when it comes to support.  :(
<akk> Indeed, nhaines. You're probably right, just didn't occur to me.
<nhaines> akk: on the other hand, I have been auditing tech calls and emails all day, so maybe I'm just being cynical.  :)
<akk> That probably means you're being more realistic. :)
<nhaines> Possibly.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-21
<pleia2> sf ubuntu hour \o/
<pleia2> (actually wrapping up in a few minutesZ)
<philipballew> can anyone help with installing a driver into the kernel?
<seidos> philipballew: hey how's it going?  i can try
<philipballew> well i just bought a sd card and come to find out my sd card doesnt work out of the box but my digging lead me here
<philipballew> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=429416&action=edit
<philipballew> i think this is what i need
<seidos> how funny, my sd card reader doesn't work either
<seidos> it used to
<seidos> i think the hardware may have failed
<philipballew> thats ironic. perhaps someone attacked all linux users computers
<seidos> philipballew: you can do lscpi, find your card reader, then search for the module you need.  and, do sudo lshw to check if a driver is already loaded
<seidos> philipballew: that's an interesting evaluation
<seidos> maybe an sd card reading manufacturer :P
<philipballew> they think we need to go to windows!!!!!
<seidos> it's not what you know though, it's what you can prove!
<seidos> for some reason, i feel like watching a star wars flick.  revenge of the sith is probably my favorite now.
<seidos> anyway, good luck getting your card reader working philipballew.  there may not be a decent enough driver to get it going, though
<akk> An SD card generally doesn't require a driver -- it's the reader that requires a driver.
<akk> What reader are you using?
<philipballew> alright. if i cant figure it out ill post here again and someone will figure it out if i dont
<seidos> philipballew: may i ask why you need the sd card?  did you get a camera or something?
<seidos> maybe someone wants everybody to use usb memory sticks
<akk> A separate USB SD card reader is typically just the same as a USB stick ... a generic USB-storate device.
<philipballew> i am gonna put by boot loader on it and make my laptop more secure
<akk> storage
<akk> but if you're trying to read it from a built-in drive on a laptop, sometimes those use screwy drivers.
<seidos> perhaps an external usb card reader, my internal usb card reader uses the pci bus i'm pretty sure
<seidos> indeed it does
<seidos> philipballew: hey, i'm using the same sdhci-pci driver.  do lsmod | grep sdhci-pci to see if it's loaded (though if it shows up in lshw i'm pretty sure it already is)
<akk> A lot of the common SD readers built in to laptops use a TI chip that works, but only sort of -- like it can't survive a suspend
<akk> and the OS may lock up if you try to suspend with the SD card mounted, or might refuse to suspend.
<seidos> ah, well the sd card reader is dead now
<seidos> i wasn't able to wake it up last time i had an sd card to play with
<philipballew> there cool for music and their small i find
<akk> I was trying to use mine for that, but once I found out I couldn't suspend, I moved the music to a USB stick instead.
<seidos> usb sticks work for me.  they are rock solid.  and they can be used to boot from.  sd card on pci bus, not so sure
<philipballew> the kernal says its loaded. i probably have a different chipset then you
<seidos> what does lshw say philipballew ?
<MarkDude> akk informative post on your blog. Interesting to see devs remove stuff without giving a new way to do it
<seidos> this is mine:                  product: R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<seidos>                 vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd
<seidos> hey MarkDude
<akk> MarkDude: They do that pretty often, sadly.
<MarkDude> I remember lurnin' all those dpkg ways to fix video- in time for it to be removed
<MarkDude> hello seidos
<philipballew> dont you mean lspci?
<seidos> philipballew: either way i think
<seidos> i just happened to have lshw still up
<philipballew> 06:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<philipballew> 	!!! Unknown header type 7f
<philipballew> 	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<philipballew> 	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
<Eureka> philipballew: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seidos> lol weird, why did Eureka do that
<seidos> curioser and curioser
<seidos> curious too
<philipballew> seemes weird!
<seidos> philipballew: i suspect our devices need a specific driver to function properly
<seidos> if you figure out how to write one, let me know
<philipballew> schools keepin my to busy
<philipballew> but its easter break now
<philipballew> im about to drive to sac all night
<seidos> why are you going to sac?
<seidos> political business?
<seidos> philipballew: ^
<philipballew> i live there
<philipballew> kinda
<philipballew> well... when im not in school
<philipballew> sorry for delay, im packin
<seidos> no worries
<akk> I wish the loco pages could learn to recognize launchpad, so logging in didn't always get the "you are trying to sign in from an unrecognized service" confirmation screen.
<pleia2> it's probably on the launchpad side (which can be difficult to work with), but is there a loco directory bug about it?
<iheartubuntu> Epic FAIL - Sergio Ramos of Real Madrid drops the trophy... http://youtu.be/tqU0BK4uxHM
<akk> I don't see a bug if I search for launchpad.
 * akk files one
<akk> filed, 768441
<pleia2> :)
<kdub> http://partmaps.org/era/unix/guis.txt
<akk> kdub: hallelujah brother! :)
<kdub> i'm learning all sorts of fun things on the old usenet posts
<akk> That way lies madness! (usenet)
<kdub> haha, thanks for heading me off at the pass then, akk
<akk> wait, did I say madness was bad? :)
<sn9> is badness mad?
<kdub> heh guess you didnt say that akk. its almost like reading throguh the unix sage's writings of old
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-22
 * akk waves from the Mountain View Ubuntu Hour
<jtatum> drew is on akk's computer, in case he starts trolling ;)
<akk> hello (this is nUboon2Age).  waves from akk's computer
<pleia2> jtatum: haha
<seidos> using other people's computers?!  how obscene!
<seidos> the 2 recycling machines by where i live aren't taking plastic bottles anymore :|
<seidos> not sure why
<seidos> i speculated that it may be because of the price of oil or something
<projectdp> hello
<projectdp> wondering if Drew is here?
<nhaines> projectdp: nobody here but us chickens.
<projectdp> the thing is
<projectdp> i somehow saw an event for this weekend
<projectdp> near san jose, california
<projectdp> from ubuntu CA group
<projectdp> but i don't see it on the site
<projectdp> :(
<projectdp> maybe i can't find the site now
<nhaines> Do you remember if it was an Ubuntu Hour type of event?
<projectdp> i believe so
<projectdp> i don't see it here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events
<nhaines> I'm a liiitle busy at work right now, or I'd check for you, but see if http://loco.ubuntu.com/ has any informatoin.
<nhaines> Aha, well then.  :)
<nhaines> You can check the mailing list archive, maybe.
<projectdp> oh wait
<pleia2> looks like there was one on the 14th, but not seeing anything for today (nothing on loco directory, no announcement on the mailing list or forums)
<projectdp> maybe it's
<projectdp> maybe i wrote down the Online Meeting date?
<projectdp> Online Meetings
<projectdp> Every other Sunday
<projectdp> @ 7:00pm PT
<pleia2> maybe :)
<projectdp> anyone know how that works?
<projectdp> ahh probably this
<pleia2> you join this channel at 7PM on Sunday
<projectdp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April24
<projectdp> well wth i'm on all the time anyway
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> meetings are open to everyone
<pleia2> we need to plan some release parties, we're working on one for san francisco but the venue still isn't settled (I think grantbow is going over to thirsty bear today)
<projectdp> i thought there was another local one this weekend, damn
<projectdp> i wouldn't really know how to host one
<projectdp> ohh, i figured it out. the one i was talking about was the Mountain View Ubuntu Hour, and it was last night, not on Sunday
<projectdp> Damn.
<pleia2> doh
<seidos> projectdp: just get 'em next time
<projectdp> will do seidos
<projectdp> it just seems so far away
<seidos> ah, well that's another story projectdp
<projectdp> so bored
<projectdp> what do you do for a living seidos?
<projectdp> better yet, for fun?
<seidos> for fun?
<seidos> hmmmm
<seidos> read, write
<seidos> meditate
<projectdp> sounds good
<projectdp> sorry i went to lunch
<projectdp> what do you meditate on?
<seidos> the body, the breath
<seidos> those are 2 common ones
<seidos> don't listen to me though, i really suck at it
<seidos> but then, i'm not sure that anybody is all that good at it projectdp
<projectdp> the way you answer makes me think that you feel is an effort-laden process
<projectdp> to me i thought it was more like an effortlessness, yet control of concentration
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-23
<crashsystems> Looks like Empathy still does not do IRC commands o_O
<sn9> fail
<crashsystems> I can't even /kick anyone. I may still switch to it from IRCcloud though.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: are you going to be at UDS?
<MarkDude> Good post pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * MarkDude is talking to Dangerous G to see if we can get some pics of an Oakland Lab
<pleia2> MarkDude: are you on the http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/sftechteach/ list?
<pleia2> we don't post there, but it's interesting (and utterly depressing)
<pleia2> the post about upcoming school tech budgets and other tech motivation tsuff
<MarkDude> Cool, I dont know if I have a Yahoo acct
 * MarkDude will get one if not
<pleia2> seeing how poorly funded public k-12 california schools are is bad enough, watching technology be pushed aside is painful
 * MarkDude just hopes that folks on the Linux side dont call out folks that use Windows to help people in need
<pleia2> we're all friends here
<MarkDude> Kids need help- I prefer it be with FOSS, more importantly they need tech help of any sort
<pleia2> absolutely
<MarkDude> It is our job to make sure we have all sorts of FOSS machines to do it with :)
<pleia2> yeah, I turn the horror and depression at the state of schools into motivation to keep doing what we do :)
<pleia2> work on partimus is probably the most important thing I currently do
<MarkDude> Act locally- best way to affect change
 * MarkDude agrees
<MarkDude> Helping folks better their life is very rewarding
<pleia2> giving kids opportunities is important
<MarkDude> As we tell the Partimus story- more folks will want to help
 * pleia2 nods
 * MarkDude has a few more items for a GK auction
 * MarkDude assumes that Partimus will want to participate - but , I want to have more of the bigger picture set before I hassle the board
<pleia2> did you see maile has the ubuntu earrings in? I'm so excited!
<MarkDude> Yes
 * MarkDude was hoping for Puppy Linux as well as Fedora ones too
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> one step at a time :) ubuntu is the biggest audience
<MarkDude> I think there are like 12 women in Fedora- so the market would be limited
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude agrees
<pleia2> when I promote them I'll really be pushing the "not only do you get awesome earrings, you help partimus!" angle
<MarkDude> Tux would be the next logical step
<pleia2> I think she has some tux items
<pleia2> not metal earrings though
<pleia2> yeah http://www.boutiqueacademia.com/products/Tux.html
<MarkDude> right on maile does some cool stuff
<pleia2> I actually want to buy EVERYTHING
<seidos> er, hola
<seidos> or should i say, aloha
<seidos> i didn't feel right eavesdropping without saying anything
<pleia2> g'day seidos
<seidos> g'day pleia2
<seidos> i have a confession
<seidos> i think you were in my dream last night
<pleia2> I pop up in the strangest places
<seidos> i put it in my dream journal, which i should upload soon
<seidos> ...so it was you?
<seidos> i thought it was just a figment of my imagination
<pleia2> I don't know, I was sleeping
<pleia2> I think I dreamt about sea lions
<seidos> you know how in dreams, how people can be one person, but not really?
<pleia2> yeah
<seidos> how funny, my friend Juli went to sea world recently
<seidos> the sea lions were her favorite apparently
<pleia2> http://www.marinemammalcenter.org/about-us/News-Room/Latest-News/#silent
<pleia2> poor guy was shot in the head :(
<pleia2> but he's going to live at the sf zoo! I will visit! :)
<seidos> no bueno
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: not in person. ill be attending remotly this cycle
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-24
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease edited
<pleia2> And: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/920/detail/
<pleia2> I'll write up an announcement in a bit, need dinner now
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease edited
<philipballew> is there a way to test the upstream kernel to see if a device i have might work with it?
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April24 edited
<crashsystems> anyone know how to edit screen  colour saturation in ubuntu?
<nhaines> crashsystems: what do you mean by editing color saturation in Ubuntu?
<nhaines> Ubuntu is a collection of 10,000 programs.
<crashsystems> well, it seems that my screen is fairly accurate but under saturated.
<crashsystems> I'll probably just need to get an external monitor for photo editing.
<seidos> crashsystems: you're on a laptop?
<crashsystems> yep. thinkpad x201
<seidos> i don't know how an external monitor would make a difference
<seidos> oh, so that you can change the colors using the nobs?
<crashsystems> well, from what I've heard most laptop screens are not great for color balance
<seidos> that's interesting, i wonder why
<crashsystems> not sure. apple laptops would seem to be the exception to that, but I'm not about to buy one of those.
<seidos> my lcd looks fine to me
 * seidos shrugs
<seidos> i don't do photo editing though
<seidos> i do watch movies...they seem okay
<seidos> have you tried using "hue saturation" in gimp?  i wonder if that might work
<crashsystems> thats for adjusting the photo, not your monitor
<seidos> yeah, i know
<crashsystems> if you want to make accurate adjustments to your photo, your monitor has to display the photo accurately
<crashsystems> I really noticed it after taking a picture of something right in front of my laptop last night, then displaying it on the laptop while looking at the real thing. This was after setting manual white balance on the camera, so I know the photo was accurate.
<seidos> best bet is to find other photo editing folks with the same laptop
<seidos> anyway, you probably know that already
<seidos> i'm going to wander back to gimp
<nhaines> crashsystems: http://www.ubuntufieldmanual.com/?q=node/38 might be a good starting point.
<crashsystems> thanks
<MarkDude> Is there any chance that the Ubuntu Cali wiki can reduce the amount of links to Cali meeting page from 3 to maybe 2?
 * MarkDude is hoping that by now that is no longer a contentious issue.
<MarkDude> at least it is down from 4 links- I dont know that it is worth putting on the meeting agenda- but having one link to webchat.freenode.net would be a great way to help people use irc as well as help for folks at conventions, etc
<atikus> webchat is a good idea
<MarkDude> I had one set up on my wiki - to point to this channel and #gidgetkitchen
<MarkDude> last conference I went to did not allow irc directly- so everyone used webchat- or did not talk
<atikus> like blocked it on the network?
<MarkDude> it was a university
 * MarkDude forgets the exact reason- but when the folks smarter than myself said it was a nogo- I believed them :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: what page?
<pleia2> not sure what links you're talking about
<pleia2> on our meeting page we link to the ContactUs page which has a link to webchats
<pleia2> but you're asking to *reduce* links somewhere?
<seidos> hmmm, well, webchat could be more prominent on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<seidos> it's presently in the middle of the page
<MarkDude> Not reduce
<MarkDude> replace
<pleia2> seidos: it's in the list of clients, you think it's more important than other clients?
<MarkDude> just a sec
<pleia2> seidos: I'm sure you can discuss it with the docs team (it's a wiki, but I'm sure folks may disagree about whether it's more important than the other clients, particularly empathy)
<seidos> pleia2: depends who the audience is.  which client do you think is the easiest to get connected with?
<MarkDude> I'll take screenshot
<MarkDude> webchat is easiest
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-16
<philipballew_> bkerensa, your bike light article was interesting.
<philipballew_> I think im gonna comment about stoplights on it.
<pleia2> philipballew_: thank you!
<philipballew_> pleia2, I do what I can :)
<philipballew_> pleia2, i dont have any channel ops here so I cant ever update the meeting times correct?
<philipballew_> pleia2, Can I ask you a quick networking question?
<pleia2> philipballew_: gave philipballew ops here so you can /msg chanserv topic
<pleia2> and sure
<philipballew_> alright, I will change the topic soon
<philipballew_> would uninstalling network manager in xubuntu and setting up a static ip the normal way cause any problems
<pleia2> "it should be fine"
<philipballew_> I have the root account enabled and just a regular non sudo  account for everything else
<philipballew_> All im setting up my laptop here to do it run a firefox browser
<pleia2> removing any defaults can cause weirdness (especially on upgrade if it wants to reinstall it randomly), but generally I haven't had problems really
<philipballew_> okay. and having the root acount is fine that way?
<pleia2> ubuntu isn't built around a security model where the root account is enabled, so it's always going to be risky
<pleia2> might want to disable login via root in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<pleia2> er, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pleia2> PermitRootLogin No
<philipballew_> ssh isnt installed. So I think that would be okay
<pleia2> oh ok :)
<philipballew_> I was gonna install debian, but I decided I wanted actual firefox
<pleia2> hah
<philipballew_> call me crazy :)
<Darkwing> Youa re crazy
 * Darkwing rubs eyes
 * philipballew_ doesnt try, it comes naturally
<dragon> It's an innate skill.
<Darkwing> hehehe
 * Darkwing sighs
<DonkeyHotei> ?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-17
<philipballew_> I hope the individual who sent that email just now figures out everything
<locodir-user> how can i rename this file to its original,  /var/lib/dpkg/available    ?????
<locodir-user> any one can help me please?
<bkerensa> I missed MarkDude
 * Darkwing sighs
 * Darkwing eyes teh bot and heads to the offtopic channel... 
<kdub> we have an offtopic? :D
<DonkeyHotei> #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philipballew> apparently I was uninformed as well...
<kdub> all sandiegoers! come to UH tonight! :D
<Darkwing> Yeah, I'm trying to get there...
<Darkwing> it's in the topic :P:P
<philipballew> there's still time for you bay area people to hop on a plane... just sayin.
<akk> Speaking of which, did I hear Bill Kendrick right last night in Davis that you're speaking there next month?
<Darkwing> LOL
<akk> LUGoD is a good group -- I'd never been before last night, but you'll like them.
<Darkwing> Well, UDS might get interesting...
 * kdub goes to uds
<philipballew> akk, yes. I went there once in High School and thought it was nice. I saw the offer so I took it.
<philipballew> personally I would never give me a mike, who knows what stupid things I would say...
<akk> Hey, that sounds like half the fun for the audience. :)
<philipballew> uds, thats like three weeks I think
<Darkwing> Yeah, something like that.
<akk> I got my Clipper card for it ...
<philipballew> I have a bart map somewhere... Im gonna stay in that area after uds for a week and then go to the maker fair.
<akk> Maker Faire will be Caltrain, not BART.
<philipballew> ah, good to know. That's pretty easy to navigate.
<philipballew> as long as you know the times and dont miss the last one
<akk> Yeah. But I don't think Maker Faire goes late, so shouldn't be a problem.
<Darkwing> hehehe http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/480222_311892328880127_100001780878790_730389_897867689_n.jpg     <---- Don't worry, it's clean.
<zeidoz> it's made out of ☮, ♥, and ☺
<greg-g> zeidoz++
<pleia2> greg-g: coming out to balug tonight for grantbow and my 12.04 presentation? :D
<pleia2> presentation is used loosely, we don't have the upstairs this time so it's all pretty casual
<greg-g> is that east bay?
<greg-g> oh no, sf
<pleia2> chinatown
<DonkeyHotei> i just sent my rsvp a few min ago
<greg-g> hmmm, this week probably not, we're flying out tomorrow night and tonight will be "oh god its our first time flying with a baby what the heck do we do!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?" night
<greg-g> 1) don't forget the baby
<pleia2> ah, good luck :)
<philipballew_> Hey! two hours till the SD ubuntu hour...
<Darkwing> philipballew_: Planning on being there...
<philipballew_> nice! I will see you there. Are you at a place to check your email? I have a few free things to offer if you want any.
<philipballew_> Darkwing,
<Darkwing> yeah david.wonderly@kubuntu
<Darkwing> .org
<philipballew_> Darkwing, alright, feel free to check your email.
<Darkwing> philipballew: NM on the hour... I don't have the gas ##
<Darkwing> $$
<Darkwing> dammit... being poor sucks.
<greg-g> pleia2: I don't see how "Switching our default image to a version that just
<greg-g> plain won't work on nearly a quarter of the machines users want to use it on
<greg-g> strikes me as a non-starter."
<greg-g> follows from the fact that 25% are from 32bit machines
<greg-g> it didn't say "from 32bit ONLY capable machines"
<greg-g> no shit that 25% will be from 32bit machines, that's the default iso image download
<greg-g> oh... wait.......
 * greg-g walks over to the corner and shuts up
 * pleia2 hugs greg-g 
<greg-g> thanks
 * greg-g hugs back
<zeidoz> hey Darkwing, how many miles is it?
<philipballew> no worries Darkwing
<Darkwing> I'm in IB... so about 28 miles one way. I get paid on thurs.
<Darkwing> well, 23 miles.
<zeidoz> i should have an ubuntu hour during dart tag games
<kdub> philipballew: workday ends at 6 for me, so i'll be slightly late to UH
<Darkwing> Plus, I dunno know if I want to answer any Kubuntu questions :P:P
<pleia2> lol
<Darkwing> That is getting crazier by the day. LOL
<pleia2> someone on my g+ asked me if kubuntu would still have the same release cycle
<Darkwing> So far Blue Systems (Our new sponser) has convinced two Canonicals employees to quit and jion them to work on Kubuntu full time.
<Darkwing> Canonical isn't going to release the TM so, it looks like they will force us to change names.
<pleia2> I should have a copypasta version of "kubuntu was the only flavor canonical ever gave a dev, they are still a recognised flavor"
<Darkwing> Yes, it will still have the same release cycle.
<Darkwing> We will still be a flavor of Ubuntu.
<Darkwing> But, we are preparing to get ready for a name change...
<Darkwing> Not sure if it's needed yet but, it's looking like that will be a possibility.
<Darkwing> But, Blue Systems will be pressing CDs at some point, they will also have a budget for swag and travel for us KDE-peeps to go to UDS (If canonical doesn't sponser) as well as other KDE events around the world.
<Darkwing>  But, so much is in flux... we will have some great announcements at UDS.
<Darkwing> Plus, I think we are going to demo Plasma-Active (Tablet based) at UDS
<pleia2> fun :)
<dax> I'm still waiting for Kubuntu or Xubuntu to announce that they're moving to Debianland on a day other than April 1st :<
<Darkwing> Oh yeah, we have a dev that wants to work with us in building MS Exchange into KMail/Akonadi and kdePIM
<pleia2> dax: I love debian, I really do, but it still isn't very good as a desktop OS :( stuff doesn't work
<dax> which is why we need a nice derivative running a nice desktop environment to clean it all up :P
<Darkwing> So, we have a Desktop, Netbook, Tablet and Mobile with OMAP3 and OMAP4 ARM.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-18
<dax> yeah, I've been spying on Planet KDE. The Plasma Active stuff looks fun.
<pleia2> dax: it's deeper than polish a derivitive can add, it's more about debian's committment to freeness that makes it a bit tricky for normal people (installing a lot of stuff is really a pain, now we even have a whole separate package for nonfree drivers that were "free enough" in previous releases)
<pleia2> I respect their decision to go that way and the reasons behind it, I just think it makes for a poor desktop user experience
<pleia2> on the bright side, at least it warns me and tells me to install the non-free drivers package before I reboot my server and lose my NIC :)
<dax> pleia2: ah, you mean those things. I was thinking more "desktop OS" as in the desktop environment once you set everything up
<dax> Debian's KDE stuff isn't as polished as Ubuntu's, independently of Ubuntu's underlying driver etc. stack.
<pleia2> ok, starting to wander toward BALUG since I have a bunch of errands to do along the way
 * pleia2 packs debian stickers too
<DonkeyHotei> if anyone in SF needs a ride to balug tonight, (408)37-COMPU
<kdub> philipballew_ philipballew where is UH today?
<kdub> ok, got it
 * kdub leaves from la jollllllllllllla
<philipballew_> see you here kdub
<kdubphone> Sd traffic is slow today :P
<Darkwing> How did it go?
<Darkwing> I ended up walking to the beach and taking pictures of the sunset.
<Darkwing> Android 4.0 camera has a panoramic camera... :D
<Darkwing> http://wonderly.com/pictures/BeachSunset4-17-12/
<philipballew> Darkwing, It went really well. We had six people.
<Darkwing> Nice!
<philipballew> some really good connections were made. They'll keep coming out
<Swagbodian> hey philip and gua
<philipballew> Swagbodian, whats up!
<Swagbodian> not mch
<Swagbodian> it was cambodian new years the past weekend
<Swagbodian> havent been able to concentrate lol
<pleia2> presentation complete, and home \o/
<Swagbodian> ?
<pleia2> Swagbodian: grantbow and I did an Ubuntu 12.04 presentation tonight
<DonkeyHotei> back from balug
<philipballew> pleia2, are your slides cc?
<pleia2> philipballew: usually cc by sa, which slides specifically?
<kdub> pretty good SD UH last night
<svanzoest> it was good to meet everyone.
<svanzoest> I'd love to get the word out more and get more people involved. There are quite a view San Diego ubuntu folks.
<svanzoest> s/view/few/
<Darkwing> svanzoest: Sorry I missed you.
<Darkwing> svanzoest: I live here in IB and my gas tank was sucking fumes. Get paid tomorrow lol
<jyo> Hey, anyone else on 12.04 having trouble printing pdfs? Postscript errors?
<bkerensa> Is California having some awesome release parties?
<bkerensa> :D
<DonkeyHotei> bkerensa: check the  wiki
<Darkwing> bkerensa: I have nothing planned yet..
<Darkwing> I'm dealing with the massive changes in Kubuntu LOL
 * Darkwing sighs
<bkerensa> KuBlue
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Darkwing: :P Were throwing another bash.... Catering, Keg, Soft Drinks and cases and cases of swag :)
<Darkwing> Oh nice.
<Darkwing> Well, it's looking like we will have to change the name of the project :/
<Darkwing> You guys are go big or go home eh?
<Darkwing> I'd come up if I wasn't as far south as you can get in the US LOL
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Yeah I kind of figured Canonical was not going to allow you to use their Trademark after they poured money into the brand
<bkerensa> :D
<DonkeyHotei> Darkwing: Hawai'i?
<bkerensa> Darkwing: this is why I am Pro "Ubuntu Foundation" Model much like Wordpress.org and Automaticc are split
<Darkwing> No, far south southern cali
<DonkeyHotei> texas and florida are also far to the south of socal
<Darkwing> http://goo.gl/5kof8
<Darkwing> I'm sorry... I'm as about as far south in california as you can get.
<DonkeyHotei> san ysidro, then
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Did they make the trademark issue official yet?
<Darkwing> It's being talked about by Canonical and Blue Systems.
<Darkwing> Blue Systems being our new sponser. There are also a couple of companies that was to offer support contracts that cannot just yet.
<Darkwing> Because of the TM restrictions with support contracts on a corperate level.
<bkerensa> Yeah
<Darkwing> But, so far, we have two full time paid developers (Both quit Canonical to work for Blue Systems) we will have a travel budget for travel to things like UDS (If canonical doesn't sponsor) and other KDE summits and events. We will also have a budget for pressed CDs and swag :D
<Darkwing> and that's just to strat.
<Darkwing> start
<Darkwing> Plus we have a developer who wants to build MS Exchange support directly into Akonadi and KMail :D
<Darkwing> as an addon with kdePIM
<Darkwing> and that would be... epic
<Darkwing> We will have some fun announcments RE Kubuntu at UDS.
<Darkwing> But so far... nothing in major changes in set in stone so.. yeah
<pleia2> bkerensa: should blog about the release party before Sunday so we can get it in UWN :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: This sunday or next sunday?
<pleia2> bkerensa: next sunday is after the party :P
<pleia2> so this sunday
<svanzoest> I'd love to help put on a release party in San Diego.
<Darkwing> svanzoest: Where in SD are you at?
<svanzoest> darkwing: North county coastal: Solana Beach
<Darkwing> svanzoest: Ahhh, okay
<Darkwing> RIP Dick Clark.
<DonkeyHotei> he's history?
<Darkwing> Died today.
<Darkwing> http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/obit/story/2012-04-18/dick-clark-dies-at-82/54390716/1
<DonkeyHotei> it's also 1906 earthquake day today
<philipballew_> I just realized uds is three weeks away... I guess I should start planning for it...
<bkerensa> philipballew: ikr
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: have you signed up for anything on the uds schedule yet?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, what you mean?
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> I have to sign up for things?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, Trust me, I have no idea what I am doing with the Ubuntu community stuff...
<philipballew_> bkerensa, Do I have to go to the ones they tell me to go to cause they paid for me
<bkerensa> philipballew: Uhh your supposed to err signup or something for the ones you feel will benefit you in the next cycle
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I think their should be a UDS for Dummies book
<bkerensa> I need it :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: typically projects you are part of create blueprints and you subscribe to them that way (not by going to the schedule and selecting stuff unless there is something you missed)
 * philipballew_ will follow bkerensa around and hope he knows what he is doing
<bkerensa> pleia2: is their a deadline for when the blueprints turn into actual meetings?
<bkerensa> because right now the summit scheduler is still pretty bare
<philipballew_> I apparently have to go a a "youth in ubuntu community" thing
<bkerensa> ?
<pleia2> bkerensa: things get added even during UDS itself, so not really
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> unconference :P
<philipballew_> Someone told me their putting on a youth in ubuntu meeting and I need to go
<pleia2> you grab the track lead and say "hey, I need a session for this please"
<pleia2> obviously doing it earlier gets you a better chance of finding jono ;) but there is no set deadline
<philipballew_> So I said okay
<bkerensa> All I know so far is I am going to try for all Community tracks and everything Server and Foundations related
<pleia2> just make sure you don't mark everything "must attend" ;)
 * bkerensa doesnt want to find Jono
<pleia2> makes the schedule people crazy
 * bkerensa wants to find Marc Cluet, adam_g, kees, randall etc :)
<philipballew_> i need to go to a lot of unity stuff as well, being im the power user individual these days...
<philipballew_> bkerensa, Do you know when I find out about the hotel and stuff?
<bkerensa> philipballew: no idea
<bkerensa> philipballew: I think they assume that everyone going to UDS is veterans and has done it time and time again
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> I only applied so I could go to Europe, not this Oakland stuff....
<philipballew_> I grew up in nor cal...
<bkerensa> philipballew: all I know is I will be arriving in Oakland very early Sunday... I plan on dropping my luggage at the hotel since check in is not till afternoon I hear.... then I will head to Berkeley or SF for some Sushi and Sake
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: LOL ^
<philipballew_> I  roll into oakland say 10:30 via train probably, unless I just get a friend to drive me there.
<philipballew_> Ill be east of sac that saturday
<bkerensa> philipballew: did you need plan travel with the agency?
<philipballew_> idk, heres the thing...
<philipballew_> after uds im gonna need to find a way to napa and spend 3 weeks with my elderly grandmother halping her remodel her house so Id only need a one way ticket
<philipballew_> *helping
<bkerensa> philipballew: ahh
<philipballew_> so maybe they can get me a one way
<bkerensa> philipballew: yeah but I wouldnt wait to long to talk to them
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> check this out. friday before uds is my last day of school so i have to move all my crap in a car back to nor cal for the summer
<philipballew_> so i have to move everything i one in one day and get to oakland the next
<bkerensa> philipballew: it will be worth it... :) you get to hangout with err Jono ;p
<philipballew_> he's a nice guy the like two times ive met him
<bkerensa> he is a very busy guy :)
<philipballew_> true, well off to math class. Peace!
<pleia2> this is the kind of fun thing that can happen when you use CC license on your photos (the article isn't about my ring, but that is my ring!): http://thestir.cafemom.com/love_sex/136207/man_accidentally_gives_goodwill_his
<greg-g> pleia2: yay!
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-19
<bkerensa> Darkwing: you about?
<Darkwing> bkerensa: aye
<bkerensa> PM?
<bkerensa> pleia2: do they ever sell CD's or swag at UDS that way I can avoid the expensive cost of overseas?
<Darkwing> bkerensa: yes, they did at the last UDS
<pleia2> bkerensa: they sell swag and give away CDs
<pleia2> but buy early, they tend to run out of stuff :)
<bkerensa> Nice
<bkerensa> pleia2: Are things priced in Pounds or? :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: and how much will the t-shirts for Q cost?
<pleia2> bkerensa: all registered attendees get a UDS one, and you'll get a staff t-shirt too
<bkerensa> pleia2: apparently I wont get the crew shirt because I volunteered to crew and was not actually assigned
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> although they did have a slot unfilled which is why I volunteered
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I didn't get one the first year because I came a day late and the crew lead took one
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> well the sad thing is I will likely give my UDS shirt away since Canonical doesn't make 3X t-shirts
<bkerensa> even though the UDS registration did have a tick for 3X I am kind of assuming that they wont have them
<pleia2> I thought they had them last time, but I didn't pay that close attention
<pleia2> (I'm still glad they have women's sizes at all!)
<pleia2> even if they are the typical women's XL == men's medium type sizing
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I wish I could ask Cezzaine to bring all the Kubuntu pens left.... I would buy them all at UDS to avoid shipping costs
<pleia2> why can't you ask?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm probably going to :)
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> Im going to need to bring an extra suitcase for swag I buy and souvenirs from the trip
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: aside from CD's and a shirt is their any other swags :D
<bkerensa> free*
<pleia2> openstack sometimes comes with t-shirts
<pleia2> and there are usually issues of Ubuntu User magazine,
<pleia2> stickers (ubuntu ones, and last time thunderbird ones)
<bkerensa> oh cool
<pleia2> they just sort of appear on tables for the taking randomly throughout the week
<bkerensa> Yeah Linux New Media is sending us a case of Ubuntu User and Linux Pro for our release party
<pleia2> sometimes people will bring goofy ubuntu things they made, one year someone brought ubuntu guitar picks
<bkerensa> I hope not so many this time because I had like 300 extra issues for months
<pleia2> hah, wow
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> yeah they dumped their extras I think
<pleia2> I still have User magazines from SCALE :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: so at UDS is it common for their to be informal dinners or outings?
<pleia2> yeah, in the evenings
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hope MarkDude pops in to UDS.... he has been pretty gone lately
<pleia2> so usually there is some kind of monday and tuesday nights sponsored cocktails, beer and hors d'oeuvres (which may be enough for dinner, usually is for me)
<pleia2> that wraps up by 10, people go on adventures
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> adventures = bars
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> wednesday night tends to be pretty free (LoCo teams do stuff for attendees)
<pleia2> and thursday is traditionally "team dinner" night for Canonical folks, so Community folks follow (we do our Ubuntu Women dinner then)
<pleia2> and Friday is big wrap up party :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: so on Thursday thats open to folks involved in Comm too?
<bkerensa> or just like Canonical Community Team + Councils
<pleia2> bkerensa: they are all independently planned outings, usually I only figure out about them because I ask my buddy from the OEM team and he says "sorry, team dinner thursday" and then I ask someone from kernel and she says "sorry, team dinner Thursday" and I say "hey, wait a second!"
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> then "I guess I need to figure out what to do tonight!" :)
<bkerensa> well any night I cant find some place to tag along I will be here http://www.yelp.com/biz/taqueria-canc%C3%BAn-san-francisco-5
<bkerensa> my favorite restaurant in SF
<pleia2> wednesday might be a good night for that, we pop over there after noisebridge linux night sometimes
<pleia2> which is wednesday night
<pleia2> but wednesday night is also tourism, photograph, debian dinner...
 * pleia2 cloneself
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa buzzes off for food
<philipballew_> Darkwing, gettin famous in the Ubuntu blogs!
<bkerensa> ^
<Darkwing> philipballew: heh... it's about to get worse.
<philipballew> Darkwing, are you going to UDS?
<bkerensa> Darkwing: PM
<bkerensa> ?
<Darkwing> Yes
<Darkwing> and yes
<philipballew> nice!
<Darkwing> Weee, looks like Linux Journal is wanting to setup an interview heh
 * philipballew might actually buy an issue now
<pleia2> they're digital these days
<philipballew> thats right, they still charge the same I assume...
<bkerensa> philipballew: yes
<pleia2> well, I'm not sure if they sell individual issues anymore, I think it's all subscription-based
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm pretty sure Mark Irgang would send you guys swag if you asked
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't know who that is
<bkerensa> he has sent us boxes of shirts and stickers and pens
<bkerensa> he is Asst Editor of Linux Journal
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> or some title like that
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> Oh yeah... and Linux Format.
<philipballew> bkerensa, What do you all get free and review like that?
<Darkwing> I guess the developers are tired of fielding the press. I'm the community guys so I guess this should be fun.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Review?
<bkerensa> nah
<philipballew> Darkwing, Don't forget about us after you make it big
<bkerensa> they just give it to us to give away
<Darkwing> pffffft.
<philipballew> hum, I see
<Darkwing> make it big ROFLMAO
<bkerensa> like Ubuntu User is sending a crate of stuff to us :)
<philipballew> I should do that
<Darkwing> O'Reilly will send stuff too if requested.
<bkerensa> send a crate to us?
<philipballew> I did that with orilly a month ago
<Darkwing> and CC will send stickers and buttons.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: yep... Marsee Henon and Jon Johns are the people to talk to at O'Reilly
<bkerensa> for swag anyways
<Darkwing> I talked to Marsee... Got a couple cool T-shirts that I wear everywhere.
<Darkwing> and a TON of bookmarks with discount codes.
<philipballew> jon is a nice guy
<philipballew> I want to get one of these for free http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/15351-15351-4237916-4237918-4237917-4248009.html?dnr=1
<bkerensa> Darkwing: yeah I have a pdf with their gift certificate and I can just print them on-demand and give people free ebooks :D
<bkerensa> philipballew: I am going to buy one when I get back :D .... jcastro and popey have some :D
<bkerensa> I really need something though to sit where my router and cable modem is and just run 24/7
<philipballew> thats what I hear, I have friends who work for hp, maybe I can convince them to help a brother out...
<philipballew> what do you think you need it for?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Storage, Application Testing, Packaging etc
<philipballew> I have a pentium4 desktop doing that now
<philipballew> it... gets by
<bkerensa> Yeah but I would run Xen on this
<bkerensa> so it could have isolated environments for each task... one for packaging... another for storage and web stuff
<philipballew> xen... Ive herd of that for setting up say vps and stuff
<bkerensa> yeah
<philipballew> that much different from kvm?
<bkerensa> philipballew: no idea... I have never used linux kvm
<bkerensa> I have used KVM-Over-IP but thats a different thing
<svanzoest> philipballew: kvm and xen are both virtualization platform. I tend to use KVM myself these days.. it is also what eucalyptus uses under the hood.
<pleia2> kvm requires hardware virtualization, and all things being equal it's currently faster with a vanilla kernel than xen (xen doesn't have all the key pieces it needs mainlined yet, so you need to compile your own kernel still for the best performance)
<svanzoest> through libvirt
<bkerensa> there is also openvz
<pleia2> openvz is containerization
<bkerensa> pleia2: Linode uses xen and I hear the blow pretty much every other provider out of the water in terms of performance
<pleia2> you need a heavily modified guest to run it, and it's really for different things than kvm and xen
<pleia2> bkerensa: they have compiled their own kernels for years
<bkerensa> ah
<philipballew> I have use kvm once or twice, and have always found it to work well
<pleia2> xen wasn't even mainlined until 3.0, and linode has been around a bit longer than that :)
<pleia2> we used xen a lot at work before we got hardware with virtualization since it was the only good option, but now with everything having virtualization we've switched to kvm
<svanzoest> pleia2: same here
<Darkwing> philipballew: yeah, I'll be there. Flying in on Sunday, hanging out with my cousin and his wife for the day the, I'll be at the venue that evening.
<akk> I've heard that xen will only run distros more than a year old.
<pleia2> akk: maybe the other way around?
<philipballew> Darkwing, should be fun. I really like Oakland.
<pleia2> before 3.0 you needed to compile your own kernel for xen or use a distro that shipped one (Debian did, Ubuntu did not)
<akk> For the host OS, or the guest?
<akk> (I was talking about the guest, not sure about the host)
<pleia2> well I was referring to the host, but you did need it for both (ubuntu did ship a guest kernel)
<akk> d might have been misinformed -- he was under the impression that you couldn't run Debian squeeze or Ubuntu past Lucid on xen.
 * pleia2 does it every day :)
<akk> Good to hear. It did seem odd.
<akk> Yesterday pleia2 and bkerensa were talking about signing up for or subscribing to UDS sessions we were interested in
<akk> but I had to leave, and now when I go look at the schedule, I can't see anywhere to sign up or subscribe.
<bkerensa> Hi akk
<akk> oh, maybe because I'm not logged in? but clicking "log in" takes me to an Internal Server Error page.
<bkerensa> akk: You go to http://summit.ubuntu.com then click on schedule
<bkerensa> login
<bkerensa> and find meetings you like and click "attend this meeting"
<bkerensa> oh
<akk> I guess I should just keep trying over the next few days, and maybe once the login gets fixed the rest will become clear?
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q is a better list
<pleia2> just click on the blueprint name and click "subscribe"
<akk> Thanks.
<pleia2> that won't be at all comprehensive until a few days before UDS
<pleia2> so I usually wait until more are approved
<akk> Yep, that works (going from the springs page)
<akk> sprints
<pleia2> the ubuntu women one isn't on there yet, but I sent it to the mailing list, you can click through the link there and subscribe so you're subscribed once it does hit the schedule
<akk> Thanks, will do that.
<bkerensa> pleia2: is there anyway to try and get a blueprint from a older cycle revived in Q?
<bkerensa> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver
<pleia2> bkerensa: talk to the creator of that blueprint and work with them to create https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-screensaver
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> creator == drafter, so mpt for that one
<bkerensa> sorry didn't notice #ubuntu-meeting was CC didn't mean to disturb :P
<pleia2> it's near impossible to find a time when I'm on IRC and my attention isn't split ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: thanks to you and grant bowman for the 12.04 white sheet
 * bkerensa is printing copies to take to a lunch right now
<pleia2> welcome :)
<dax> "12.04 white sheet" => is there a PDF of that somewhere?
<pleia2> dax: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/handouts/12.04BALUGHandout.pdf
<pleia2> (linked on my blog)
<pleia2> I put it together over the weekend based on release notes and things, grantbow and I use it at our BALUG presentation on tuesday
<dax> ta
<Guest62552> Hey people, I wish to know if is ok to create the ubuntu website of my conoutry, because the old page and the peopla who was managing the site and the comunity in my country they stop it.
<pleia2> Guest62552: I think you want #ubuntu-locoteams
<pleia2> folks there can answer your questions about your country's team :)
<Guest62552> Thanks a lot dude :)
<pleia2> I'm not a dude, but you're welcome :)
<Guest62552> Ok im sorry lady :)  thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-20
<bkerensa> pleia2: stupid question but I just got a android and was wondering how I compose a message in the gmail app
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ahh nevermind I found it
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> woo, there's someone newer than me at Android? :)
<jyo> jtatum, jledbetter: http://lwn.net/Articles/488900/
<jyo> "Duffy suggested coffee drinks, but Richard Fontana observed that some religions find caffeine offensive."
<Darkwing> You are not going to be able to pick something that doesn't offend anyone...
<Darkwing> That's the sad part
<bkerensa> akk: well I have had android tablets but this is different
<pleia2> I'm just glad they got Beefy Miracle (and all the childhood boy humor that came with it) out of their system ;)
<pleia2> bkerensa: ics?
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> ics gmail is annoying
<pleia2> they try to be clever, but I still always forget how to switch accounts and browse labels
<pleia2> labels? we don't need labels!
<pleia2> the browser too
 * pleia2 just taps around a lot
<pleia2> figuring out copy/paste was fun too
<pleia2> except without the fun part
<pleia2> :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you used Cyanogenmod at all?
<pleia2> bkerensa: nah, my phone isn't a device in my life I like to mess with since I depend upon it for a lot of things
<pleia2> (contact with family, work, etc)
<philipballew> That koney2012 thing is tomorrow... Not going to go out tomorrow night then...
<jledbetter> jyo: Oh wow.
<Darkwing> bkerensa: you use CM?
<kdub> "pulseaudio -k " is quickly becoming my new favorite command
<pleia2> :\
 * akk suggests apt-get purge pulseaudio -- you only have to type it once
<MarkDude> pleia2, would next weekend work for doing an installfest for Partimus?
 * MarkDude has at least 3-4 P4s
<MarkDude> grantbow, already said he can most likely make it
<MarkDude> Also, let me know when you want to go to baseball game
<pleia2> MarkDude: CACS doesn't have a lab anymore so most of the systems are in storage
<pleia2> not sure we have an active target for installs at the moment (some schools probably need visits and review, but we're not there yet)
<MarkDude> All the labs?
<pleia2> there are labs out there, but none that we have talked with lately about doing installs and improvemens
<MarkDude> Timeframe for picking the next school(s)?
<pleia2> we need to have a discussion about it, we've been super busy lately helping clean up CACS post-fire
<pleia2> and getting everything into storage
<MarkDude> <sigh>
<pleia2> sorry :\
<MarkDude> Well it's not your fault :)
<pleia2> you're welcome to send any ideas to the discussion list: discussion@lists.partimus.org
<pleia2> at least it's then on everyone's radar that you have some donations in the wings and may be availble
<pleia2> I think we got rid of a lot of junky p4s (poorly maintained, less than a gig of ram)
<pleia2> we just don't have the storage space to keep them, and we need systems with 1G+ of ram these days
<kdub> akk: i havent tried to remove pulse... :P not a bad idea
<kdub> i think when its trying to combine all the audio streams, it crashes... like an IM notification commonly crashes playing music
<kdub> oh well :)
<akk> kdub: I've never had it ... I don't do anything remotely fancy enough with audio that I'd need it.
<dax> Same. ALSA's always worked absolutely fine for me.
<dax> just ALSA**
<philipballew_> pleia2, breakfast with Mark, must have been a fun time :)
<pleia2> philipballew_: yeah, it was good :)
<pleia2> the hotel he's staying at for the openstack conference is less than a block from where I live, so it was easy for me to pop over there
<philipballew_> nice! that guy makes you look like you dont travel he travels so much.
<philipballew_> I herd the openstack thing went over really well
<pleia2> he is quite the jetsetter :)
<pleia2> but a lot of canonical folks travel a lot
<philipballew_> So he comes to The bay area one week then goes somewhere else for a week just to come back to the bay by a week from this monday for the all canonical meetings. Crazy...
<pleia2> yup
<philipballew_> planes are cool!!!
<pleia2> they are, and once you start traveling a lot the cross country flight seems much shorter
<pleia2> (now flying to budapest...)
<pleia2> or sydney, gah, sydney is far
<pleia2> I haven't been yet
<philipballew_> I get to go to Hew Hampature on one in a month and a half. I do the norcal to socal drive about 12 times a year so I can handle a 5 hour flight maybe
<philipballew_> uds -r the outback edition
<philipballew_> down under
<akk> The sydney flight is brutal.
<akk> I love airplanes in concept, but I don't much like commercial airplane travel.
<akk> Except the beginning and end parts where you can look out the window. :)
<bkerensa> :D I just got a box of Canonical love... a new Ubuntu Mug and Juju T-shirt
<philipballew_> bkerensa, howd you get that and why?
<bkerensa> philipballew: anyone who writes a Juju charm gets a Juju Shirt and Ubuntu Mug
<philipballew_> oh, nice! I should write one...
<philipballew_> ill use a odd language.
<philipballew_> time to bust out my fortran skills
<bkerensa> philipballew: http://imgur.com/fbDHC
<philipballew_> I have a blue shirt like that, its soon going to be a tank top...
<philipballew_> those mugs look nice, ‎I can be super hipster with my non plastic mug and showcasing my non-mainstreaming operating system
<philipballew_> bkerensa, you a coffee or tea drinker?
<bkerensa> philipballew: If I had to pick between the two.... Tea
<pleia2> the women's sizes were grey instead or pretty purple :(
<pleia2> but at least they existed!
<akk> Was there anything about juju at scale? I'd never heard of it before chatter here a few days ago
<Darkwing> Well, it's offical...
<akk> and I'm still having trouble figuring out what it is from googling -- everything written about it assumes you already know.
<pleia2> akk: yeah, they did a "charm school" on Friday
 * Darkwing sighs.
<bkerensa> akk: Juju is DevOps distilled.... In a nutshell "Juju Charms are a combination of scripts that allow DevOps to rapidly deploy services to the Cloud"
<philipballew_> the mens sizes were all xl and up so I took a womens large and calld it good
<bkerensa> Charms can be written in any major/common language
<philipballew_> what happened Darkwing
<Darkwing> Getting divorced.
<bkerensa> :(
<akk> bkerensa: That's the sort of thing that all the pages I find say. I'm coming to the conclusion that if you don't work in DevOps, you should just conclude "whatever juju is, it's not aimed at me."
<philipballew_> Oh no
<akk> Darkwing: Sorry to hear that! :(
<Darkwing> Yeah :/
<pleia2> Darkwing: so sorry :(
<philipballew_> Is there anything I or anyone here can do to help you out here in this time?
<bkerensa> Darkwing: Sorry to hear it... In my last long term I didn't know things were ending until my spouse showed up with some random guy to pick up her stuff
<akk> Ugh, that is not a good way to find out.
<Darkwing> 8 years and 3 kids... at least we are on the same page and it's not going to be a fight.
<akk> But I guess there's no good way.
<akk> No fight is good, anyway.
<Darkwing> yeah. it still sux but..
<akk> Yeah, divorce always sucks, even when it's a "friendly" one. :(
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew_> Peace is always the goal
<philipballew_> friendly always helps
<Darkwing> BBL
<bkerensa> akk: here is one of the hook scripts from the 2nd charm I am writing so you can get a idea of how it works http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/oneiric/openphoto/trunk/view/head:/hooks/install
<bkerensa> ^ is just rough draft and I still have like five hooks to write and will be converting from bash to python
<akk> bkerensa: And what does it do? Something like, install all the dependencies and set up a web service?
<dax> funny, over in #ubuntu and apt-get -y is considered harmful and we've banned mentioning certain scripts for using it
<dax> land **
 * akk would probably make yourdomain.com a variable so the user doesn't have to do a global substitute on the script, but maybe that's part of juju.
<bkerensa> akk well in that case it will deploy a fully functional instance of openphoto.me front end that is ready to use out of the box with no further configuration required
<bkerensa> dax: Well the idea is when you run juju bootstrap your charm will install everything without hanging
<bkerensa> akk: ^ it will thats in a very non-frosty state atm
<bkerensa> akk: actually when I add openphoto.yaml that will handle replacement of yourdomain.com and any other settings
<akk> So is that generally what charms are? Install and set up a web service?
<bkerensa> akk: yes unless Canonical expands their usage
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-21
<philipballew_> any talk on some a's games on uds week?
<philipballew> Hello California!
<philipballew> has anybody used naigos before?
<philipballew> Ill just ask in the server channel or something!
 * pleia2 uses it all the time
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-22
<Darkwing> pleia2: you know anyone who would have a use for this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816103061
<pleia2> not at the moment
<Darkwing> I have a couple of 2.5" SATA laptop drives I'm bringing with me to UDS including a 32GB SSD
<philipballew> bkerensa,  saving private Ryan doesnt work for you?
<DonkeyHotei> only so many people can ever save private ryan
<philipballew> I saved private Ryan last week
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-15
<grantbow> It was good to see folks at berkeleylug.com today - any thoughts on our blog entry? http://www.berkeleylug.com/?p=1180
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Blog Archive » Choices]
<grantbow> "The notions of "freedom" and choice are not as binary as they used to be when time sharing a machine in the 1960s and writing all your own software."
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-16
<philipballew> grantbow, so you asked when id be in the bay area. Is there anything I can help with?
<MarkDude> philipballew: Im guessing the reason he asked you, is the date you will be here - is important to HOW needed you are
 * MarkDude guesses :D
<philipballew> MarkDude, I need you
<philipballew> every day
<MarkDude> Understood
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I saw all your Red Hat friends today
<bkerensa> wish you were here
<MarkDude> Common reaction actually
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> XD
 * MarkDude has mostly Fedora friends over that way
<MarkDude> A few rh FOLKS ONLY
<bkerensa> MarkDude: well ok Fedora friends even.... FPL is up here and Leslie ofc
<bkerensa> for ODS
<MarkDude> yEP
 * bkerensa just got back from the Red Hat Victory Party :)
<MarkDude> Robyn is FFPL
<bkerensa> FFPL?
<MarkDude> Fearless Fedora Project Lead
<bkerensa> heh
<philipballew> MarkDude, Im going to a Fedora talk Friday.
<MarkDude> The extra F does not apply to ALL FPLs
<MarkDude> The talk in TJ?
<philipballew> yeah.
<philipballew> A new Fedora Ambassador is giving it
<bkerensa> lol
<philipballew> I spend a lot of time in Mexico
<philipballew> tj is a nice place
<MarkDude> No doubt, Im sure you blend in there philipballew
<MarkDude> Likje Dangerous G in Africa I imagine
<philipballew> MarkDude, , Well it is almost sandal season
<MarkDude> Or me on a golf course ;)
 * MarkDude looked up the names, could not find the new dude. Found rugebiker tho
<philipballew> MarkDude, thats him
<philipballew> me and him are tight
 * MarkDude wishes Ubuntu had similar thing to FAS names, makes it easy to look folks up. 
<MarkDude> Well except for the people that have differing FAS and IRC names 9the bastards)
<philipballew> MarkDude, https://twitter.com/rugebiker
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ruben Guerra Marin (rugebiker) on Twitter]
 * MarkDude had talked with him a few times durinmg meetings a while ago
<MarkDude> They also have some other Linux thing at that meeting
<MarkDude> so bkerensa , did you get beer and pizza?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I had stuffed mushrooms, fried chicken and waffles  and whisky
<bkerensa> Pizza pfft
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> who bought that?
<MarkDude> Oh Daddy Shadowman
<MarkDude> They DO know how to party.
<bkerensa> gnight folks!
<philipballew> MarkDude, The only reason I go to Mexico is to eat tacos
<philipballew> they are the best there
<philipballew> well the tequila as well, but thats obvious.
<MarkDude> True story'
<MarkDude> jono check pm. I have some bbq ideas
<jono> MarkDude, :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-17
<pleia2> bkerensa: can you send over the debian photo when you have a chance? :)
 * pleia2 trying to finish blog post for days 1-2 tonight
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105095769731159704550/posts/M6qW1RFkDAx maybe a better hashtag would be #baconballet ?
<darthrobot`> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Mark Terranova - Google+ - Move along]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-18
<grantbow> anyone going to baylisa.org tomorrow in Mt. View? Or this group? http://www.meetup.com/LibrePlanetBay/
<darthrobot`> Title: [LibrePlanet Bay / Ubuntu SV (Sunnyvale, CA) - Meetup]
<grantbow> anyone from http://noisebridge.net online?
<darthrobot`> [R: www.noisebridge.net] Title: [Noisebridge]
<grantbow> I have to run, I'll be back later. Sorry I couldn't contribute to the 6PM weekly noisebridge.net meeting remotely.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-21
<MarkDude> Ubuntu on an 8bit machine = AWESOME http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=07.+Linux+on+8bit
<darthrobot`> Title: [Linux on an 8-bit micro? - Dmitry Grinberg]
<MarkDude> Sure, it may take 6 hours to get x, but T WORKS
<MarkDude> it
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Arm emulator was key here :D
<MarkDude> Pi day today https://plus.google.com/u/1/events/cjjls55ufdkgcqdokkor8fpmqqg
<darthrobot`> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Google+]
<akk> MarkDude: That page doesn't show if you're not logged in to G+, if you care.
<MarkDude> Awesome
<MarkDude> G+ just manages to suck
<MarkDude> I mean you cant be as crappy as Faccebook
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> Thats a very lowbar, and you CANT do it?
<akk> It is pretty impressive.
<MarkDude> This sorta thing is the reason I have used FB for events. It sucks, but waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less than other options
<akk> Sadly, I don't know of an option that doesn't suck. meetup is pretty annoying too.
<akk> Codechix has been using groupspaces.com, and it's actually working out okay, better than most other options I've seen.
<akk> Or, of course, my fave, just have a mailing list and skip all the social-networking-reminder stuff.
<MarkDude> True, I will ping the person making the ML
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-14
<rww> 16 yes and 5 maybe for http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2761-san-francisco-trusty-release-party/ so far
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Trusty Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> yay \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-15
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm going to be working on that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS presentation, and I'll probably be ready (with a couple placeholder images) with it tomorrow night.
<nhaines> Is there any particular focus you'd like to see?  Generic "here's Ubuntu!" style thing, or more of a "what's changed since x release?" or any other focus?
<pleia2> nhaines: cool, mostly just new features, covering https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/whats-new.html and whatever else is interesting (phone!)
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 14.04 中有哪些新功能？]
<pleia2> gg darthrobot
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm going to see if I can screencast a phone demonstration for presentation use.
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> I'm under the impression, due to changelogs, that the right arcane incantation on the phone will stream to VLC which can record.  :)
<pleia2> ooh
<nhaines> The entire phone interface is *really* disappointing right now.  They failed to deliver most of the announcements they've been talking about since February.
<nhaines> But the multitasking right-edge animation is really, really pretty (even though they said it would only be on tablets and something unique would be on phones.)
<pleia2> aww
<nhaines> I mean, it's a nice interface, but it's still primarily the 13.10 interface with a couple of upgrades.  No new header, no bottom edge, toolbars are still broken (auto-display then disappear), etc.  I wouldn't buy a phone at this point.
<nhaines> They're set up for October but they had better hire more people or stop changing the design goalposts.
<nhaines> Anyway, it's clear we won't see Unity 8 in 14.10.  Maybe 15.04.
<rww> nhaines: you're using the image that was promoted today?
<nhaines> rww: I would be, but the upgrader is broken.  I'm using the image from Friday which is practically identical.
<rww> ah
<nhaines> I'm usually on devel-proposed, since landing guidelines have made promotion impossible since the QT 5.2 transition.
<pleia2> wow, 21 signups yes and 11 maybe for our SF release party, and it's still over a week away \o/
<pleia2> plus 3 on my list who contacted me directly
<pleia2> "OK fine, you can put Ubuntu on the N7" "Yay! Where is it?" "..."
<pleia2> doh :)
 * pleia2 has found the N5 and N10 during her home search
<pleia2> my home is not that big!
 * pleia2 found it, charging n7 now in preparation for flashing
<raevol> *rubs hands in excitement*
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-16
<nhaines> I just wiped Ubuntu and reinstalled r298 on my N5.  LTE icon is back and Google contacts and calendar sync is a really nice thing!
<nhaines> Ooh, screen capture worked.  Of course, I ended up with a 1 TB file after about 11 seconds of video, but eh.  Details.
<ianorlin> 1 tb file wow what resolution?
<nhaines> 1920x1080 RGBA.
<nhaines> I'm going to see if I can pipe it to VLC via stdout.  I'll rescale it so I don't melt my USB cable, of course.
<nhaines> aww.
<Adran> hhmmmmmmm
<Adran> I have returned
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-17
<raevol> released!? \o/
<pleia2> si :)
<nhaines> Yay!
<pleia2> now my todo list item to put 14.04 on all the systems I'm dragging along to our release party next week is unblocked
<raevol> pleia2: teehee :D
<grantbow> I guess the final images were changed slightly as my last rsync images have some work to do right now
<arrith> hm the server iso daily build from 20140416.2 matched the release zsync
<arrith> i actually was using it already for toy projects, and it was working fine :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-18
<nhaines> arrith: yes, that's normal.  :)
<arrith> :)
<arrith> anyone hear anything about specific EOL day for 12.10?
<arrith> i suppose i could just watch the changes in the linux-generic-lts-quantal-eol-upgrade package in the precise repos, but... not sure what's going on with them
<rww> Wikipedia thinks 18th, but it's uncited
<nhaines> It's basically tomorrow.
<nhaines> October 18, 2012 was the release date.
<arrith> previous EOL announcements have been getting shorter with their time before the EOL. it was like 30 days, then the last one was like 20 dayus
<arrith> also hm, trying to zsync now is giving me an error with http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.zsync
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/x-iso9660-image] Size: [1155302]
<nhaines> Yeah.  It won't be announced until Tuesday anyway.  Everyone's on vacation
<nhaines> Weird.  I did that just earlier.
<rww> not like it really matters exactly when it goes EOL. people should be off it by now
<nhaines> Yeah.  Ubuntu 12.10 Server isn't a stellar idea except for devops stuff.
<arrith> rww: that kernel has been great for me, the 12.10 one. here on precise
<arrith> saucy panics seconds after boot for some reason
<arrith> hoping i have better luck with trusty, though i guess if the stars align i'll have upgraded
<arrith> hm zsync worked just now
<nhaines> yay!
<arrith> :)
<arrith> now to backup lots i gues
<arrith> hm http://packages.ubuntu.com doesn't have trusty as the default yet
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search]
<arrith> also not https enabled :(
<Bugbear> WHEeeEE!
<nhaines> A new LTS is always fun.  :)
<arrith> the servers have been super responsive
<arrith> usually i try to time stuff like updates until just before the release, but playing in VMs here has been fast
<nhaines> Guest60783: incognito.  Nice.  :)
<hiddenbacon> hah
<hiddenbacon> that is freenode
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> hiddenbacon: I fixed some typos in the Ubuntu Release Notes before the announcement.  :)
<nhaines> I mentioned it in #ubuntu-release and I think cjwatson was like 'well it's a wiki so... go for it.'  It was fun.
<hiddenbacon> nhaines, nice!
<hiddenbacon> ok, bed for me
<hiddenbacon> night all and happy release day!
<nhaines> Good night!
<raevol> hey, hey everyone- HAPPY FRIDAY
<raevol> and to get your weekend started: https://soundcloud.com/zedsdead/hadouken
<darthrobot> Title: [SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-19
<pleia2> http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-8th/dp/013390539X/
<darthrobot> Title: [The Official Ubuntu Book (8th Edition): Matthew Helmke, Elizabeth K. Joseph, José Antonio Rey, Philip Ballew, Benjamin Mako Hill: 9780133905397: Amazon.com: Books]
<pleia2> featring 2 authors from this team, and jose :)
<rww> yay :)
<jose> o/
<rww> congrats pleia2, jose, ph<tab>owell
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> I'm totally going to tell people I wrote the BOOK on Ubuntu now
<jose> thank you :)
<jose> hey, my teacher wants a copy
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> nhaines: haz slides yet? I have to do some prep for our event on Sunday and it would be muy helpful to have them by then :)
 * pleia2 detatches for a day
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't yet!  But I hope to finish up tomorrow.
<rww> whee, my VPS has seeded 200 copies of 14.04 since release :)
<Adran> rww: I managed to break 14.04 already
<Adran> I'm kinda sad
<arrith> how?
<rww> Adran: lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-20
<pleia2> I might need some help getting stuff from my home on New Montgomery to Adroll on Thursday, if anyone wants to volunteer :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I forgot it was Easter so that presentation isn't done, but Monday should be enough to finish it off.
<pleia2> nhaines: ok, thanks :)
<nhaines> I do expect to be around tonight though. :)
<pleia2> cool
 * ianorlin visited grandparents yesterday and stayed up too late watching formula1
<jyo> pleia2: I think I already volunteered for mule duty? :)
<pleia2> jyo: thanks, it would be helpful :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-18
<elky> nhaines: hi?
<ianorlin> [#ubuntu-us-ca]
<ianorlin> oops
<ianorlin> hmm gah this open source bridge confrence has such good talks on youtube can't stop watching
<nhaines> elky: hi!
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 19th at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<elky> nhaines: hi, so it's meeting week :)
<nhaines> elky: so it is!  Oh, it's Friday which means emails.
<elky> :)
<elky> i haven't done wiki so i'm hardly one to talk
<elky> i'm about to do it now
<elky> (wiki that is)
<nhaines> I need to change my Google Calendar reminder.  It alerts me on Wednesday and Friday beforehand, but I'm just like "cool, keep Sunday night free."
<nhaines> Yeah, I'll do the email.  Thanks for reminding me.
<elky> np
<ianorlin> and vivid release is Thursday
<elky> weekees done
<elky> and also on the slowco directory
<nhaines> I'm very pleased because the $4 USB-OTG cable I got makes my tablet (and presumably also my phone) a very nice terminal emulator in Ubuntu.  Also Android.
<philipballew> pleia2, Is getting a visa for Ghana a difficult process?
<philipballew>  I am gonna help a friend out who has never left the country fill one out and apply today.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-19
<nhaines> Meeting reminder sent!  \o/
<ianorlin> yay
<nhaines> I expected to send the reminder at the OCLUG meeting but it was busy and there wasn't a moment beforehand.
 * ianorlin couldn't go cauase of personal stuff
<nhaines> It was interesting.  I had my Nexus 7 and was showing off windowed and staged mode and everyone was exciting.
<nhaines> If they get XMir into the images in the next two months and also mirrored display mode I'll do a presentation on it.
<ianorlin> ah that could be nice nhaines
<nhaines> ping pleia2 or anyone else up there who live in San Francisco and have driven to Monterey.  I'm editing a book and have a question about traffic and whether you can detour to avoid traffic but still travel via coastal roads.  (yes or no will do it.)
<pleia2> that is a strange question :)
<pleia2> by definition, there is only one coastal road (since there's only one coast!) so any detour would have to take you away from it
<pleia2> in some of the towns along the coastal highway there are routes in town that take you away from the coast, but then it's not "coastal roads"
<pleia2> but honestly, the coastal roads are really just for being pretty, they take forever and we've only done the santa cruz to san francisco drive (which took about 2 hours vs 75 minutes)
<pleia2> not all the way monterey to san francisco
<nhaines> pleia2: that's what I seemed to recall, but I haven't been through Monterey since I was 12 (Monterey Bay Aquarium! <3) and so I wasn't sure if it made any sense to get off PCH.  Although I rather doubted it.
<nhaines> She also kept referring to visiting "the pier" and I was like "I don't think anyone calls the Fisherman's Wharf that".  :)
<pleia2> in SF?
<nhaines> In Monterey.
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> cannery row :)
<nhaines> I remember the Steinbeck museum but not much else.  The book's description sounds more like Santa Monica Pier (or Boardwalk).
<pleia2> there are a lot of shops
<pleia2> we stayed at the intercontinental right on the row when we were there last, next to the aquarium <3
<nhaines> It's a romance novella and they go to the pier and walk along the stalls buying decorative candles or whatever.  But the author's British so even though I'm just filling in for her copyeditor (I usually just do EPUB formatting) I thought I'd throw in a little developmental editing as well.
<nhaines> Because you now how people get when they're reading a book set in a real place and it doesn't match up.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> decorative candles are right on for cannery row though!
<pleia2> I think they cost like $50 each ;)
<nhaines> Ha!  Well, the leading male protagonist is exceedingly wealthy or something, so that works.  Maybe not from a boardwalk stall though.  ;)
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2 added to the Word document comments.
<akk> nhaines: At least from San Jose, it's much faster to get to Monterey via 101 and then cut across at one of the crossing highways -- 156 or I can't remember the other one's number.
<akk> ah, 68 is the other one
<akk> but you can hit traffic on 101 too, on weekends or rush hours
<nhaines> akk: I get the impression the "detour" was to take a romantic scenic coastal route, so I assume the edit will be to remove the info about traffic/time detour.  I just mentioned coastal traffic sucks and that's why I stick to the 5 going to either San Diego or San Francisco.  ;)
<akk> Yeah, 5 is the fast route for sure.
<nhaines> I'll add that too, though.  They leave Saturday morning so I'm sure it won't hurt the story.
<akk> 5 not an option for SF-Monterey, of course.
<nhaines> Naturally.
<nhaines> Thanks for that.  Super useful.  Also next time I drive up there (to visit the Computer History Museum in Mountain View, obviously), I should stop in Monterey.
<akk> The Aquarium is still pretty impressive.
<nhaines> Otters <3
<pleia2> it's one of my favorites
<nhaines> Also I always loved the jellyfish exhibits.
<akk> and penguins! and yeah, jellyfish (though I think the jellyfish and seahorse exhibits at Long Beach are a little better).
<akk> but mostly I like the two Big Tanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-18
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Apr 18 02:00:25 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> It's meeting time once again!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS will be released on April 21, 2016, and it includes Snappy, which is going to lead to a single, unified code base on all Ubuntu platforms in the future.
<nhaines> So it's exciting times ahead.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Does anyone have anything else they'd like to share this week?
<DonkeyHotei> wait, so dpkg is gone?
<nhaines> No.  Snappy is here.
<nhaines> Or `snap` is the command, I think.
<DonkeyHotei> snappy replaces dpkg, no?
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> The two are unrelated.
<pleia2> still struggling to find a venue for the SF release party
<pleia2> so it definitely won't be on release day, maybe some time later in May
<nhaines> pleia2: tell jono to wave his magic wand!
<pleia2> I haven't heard from him, nhandler said he was going to look into it
<nhaines> On the bright side, that does give you the opportunity to request Ubuntu DVDs!
<pleia2> or usb sticks, apparently
<nhaines> And by DVDs I mean USB sticks.
<nhaines> And no worries about getting Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ones by accident because those ran out two months ago.  :)
<pleia2> haha, so I've heard
<nhaines> I briefly considered what a release party down here would look like, but I've been so busy the last month that it hasn't really gone anywhere.
<nhaines> So maybe in a week or two I can look into it if no one else has!
<pleia2> our last LTS one went well, I think it might turn out ok up here to do ours a bit late
<nhaines> Yeah, sometimes delayed parties can be fun, and especially with snappy around, there will be lots to talk about.
<nhaines> And really, May is still in the "launch period."
<nhaines> Okay, well, if there's nothing more, I guess that's meeting's end.  :)
<pleia2> thanks for chairing :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)  I hope to be more present in general in a week or two.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Apr 18 02:16:22 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-04-18-02.00.moin.txt
 * ianorlin missed the meeting but did not really have anything to say 
<nhaines> ianorlin: you were with us in spirit.
<nhaines> I think I'll reinstall Ubuntu on my desktop computer this week.  I like doing clean installs around LTS time.
<DonkeyHotei> i prefer to upgrade
<nhaines> I've already upgraded to xenial.
<nhaines> I'm hoping that lxc might help keep my system cleaner this time around, unless Ubuntu Snappy Personal Desktop gets there first.
<nhaines> Although technically that's still what I said.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-20
<MarkDude> http://www.allpowerlabs.com/people/jobs
<darthrobot> Title: [Jobs - ALL Power Labs]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-21
<nhaines> Snuck in a package for an Ubuntu release respin last night!  \o/
<lynorian> nhaines, that was not the last one
<lynorian> there was one that just landed a few minutes ago
<nhaines> lynorian: yes, but it was the most trivial one.
<lynorian> fixing the path to an icon so it shows up I think classifies as pretty trivial
<nhaines> No, that's important.
<nhaines> Mine was "put different pretty video and music on the live image."
<nhaines> pleia2: hey, do you mind if I link directly to your xerus svg from this /r/Ubuntu FAQ and probably the mirror I'll put on my blog and Planet Ubuntu?
<nhaines> I'll rehost it if not.
<pleia2> nhaines: can't use the one on the wiki?
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't think I can directly link to the wiki.
<pleia2> nhaines: ok, probably better for you to self-host then
<nhaines> I'll just rehost it.
<pleia2> it's not mine :)
<nhaines> Sure.  I'm just linking something about "cute mascot" in my explanation of Xerus to that.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> \o/ http://www.nhaines.com/blog/images/xerus_orange_hex.svg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/svg+xml] Size: [4224]
<DonkeyHotei> it looks like it was crossbred from a squirrel and a t-rex
<nhaines> You mean a squirrex?
<DonkeyHotei> that's a better caption than xerus, but then it does not serve the intended purpose
<ianorlin> For some reason it looks like charmander to me
<MarkDude> Pokemon +1
<b-yeezi> waiting for the 16.04 torrent to be available...
<DonkeyHotei> waiting for the 16.04.1 torrent to be available...
<b-yeezi> I'm thinking about waiting for the first point release for one of my machines. I will see how it goes on my laptop
 * ianorlin tested  a lot of the lubuntu images and some server images as well
<DonkeyHotei> i'll make a vm after release, but i won't put it on bare-metal hardware in the foreseeable future
<DonkeyHotei> i don't trust the migration away from xorg
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: that's six months away.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS FAQ now available: https://redd.it/4frg4a
<darthrobot> [R: www.reddit.com] Title: [Ubuntu 16.04 FAQ : Ubuntu]
<nhaines> Trigger warning: reddit.
<DonkeyHotei> and then there is systemd
<ianorlin> I have had it on bare metal for a while
<ianorlin> DonkeyHotei, it is actually hard to notice the differnce with systemd vs upstart as a desktop user
<ianorlin> and 15.04 and 15.10 have used it without that many problems
<ianorlin> although it probably breaks commands for documentation is what I see as the bad part
<MarkDude> systemd https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d147Z-2a1X4&list=PLWh9erRwrFR2qPGQAPQIkyXCT2DR_-DIJ
<darthrobot> Title: [systemD; To Serve Mankind. "It's a Cookbook!" (Dire warning from MarkDude from The Future) - YouTube]
<DonkeyHotei> i don't really wanna be dealing with special new commands to do things like mount
<DonkeyHotei> as for being hard to notice on the desktop, try telling that to desktop bsd users
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: it's even worse for desktop Windows users.
<DonkeyHotei> ironically, windows users accepted it all along in the form of svchost.exe
<b-yeezi> I can't stand waiting anymore. I'm just gonna run my backups and get ready for a clean install tomorrow.
<b-yeezi> My install is 2 years old in this laptop. I need to get the cruft out
<DonkeyHotei> i just keep the cruft
<nhaines> b-yeezi: it' always a good day for a backup.  :)
<b-yeezi> agreed
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is now available!  :)  http://www.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu]
<pleia2> announced 40 minutes before my wall of meetings
 * pleia2 panic to complete release tasks
<nhaines> pleia2_: as is tradition!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-22
<markp> anybody in here?
<markp> an attempted upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 botched my system.  Where to find help?
<pleia2> markp: those upgrades aren't really supported until july with the 16.04.1 release, so I haven't attempted it
<pleia2> but you may also try #ubuntu
 * ianorlin has only updated from 15.10 to 16.04 during testing so I have not really tested that despite many times testing 16.04 will install
<markp> pleia2: they said there was a way of "upgrade to any version", so I tried that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-24
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) - noon - 3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-04-17
<locodir-user> JOIN
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-04-21
<nhaines> Meeting later tonight!  This one might be short because it's Easter and my birthday.  But we'll run through some announcements anyway.  :)
